# portes du soleil 2012



## mlb (5. Dezember 2011)

dann eröffne ich doch mal das Thema für 2012:

ab dem 07.07. sind wir wieder für ne Woche in in unserem Chalet in Chatel.....


----------



## WilliWildsau (5. Dezember 2011)

Dann sind hier schon mal ein paar bewegte Bilder zur Einstimmung und die nächsten Wochen kommt noch ein wenig
PDS ist immer ein Reise wert
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmok (12. Dezember 2011)

Grüsse , werd im Sommer ( ende Julie /anfang August ) auch zum erstenmal hin 
Kann man jemand Tipps geben wo man (Hotel) am besten "Absteigt" zB. Morzine, wenn man allein hinfährt ?
(Einzelzimmer , nich grad alleinrumhängen muss usw. )

Falls sich jemand anschliessen und /oder Mitfahren will 
Bin Ü40 aus Kr. Aachen und würde mich über PN freuhen 
MfG und Thx


----------



## WilliWildsau (14. Dezember 2011)

Wenn du alleine hinfährst, würde ich mich den Engländern anschließen Die Jungs sind der Hammer und haben dort eine geniale Infrastruktur geschaffen Hier ist eine Seite mit guten Informationen
http://www.morznet.com/
und hier könntest du blind buchen
http://www.flowmtb.com/

Kannst aber auch einfach die Touristen-Information kontaktieren
Gruß Jens!


----------



## rigger (14. Dezember 2011)

Wir wollten auch erst nach PDS, es geht aber nach Saalbach! 

Am 7. 7. hin, Freeride Festival mitnehmen  und dann schön ne woche Biken dort... 

Und für 18,- die Nacht incl. Lift kann man nicht meckern meine ich...


----------



## Schmok (15. Dezember 2011)

THX für die Tipps Williwildsau  
Ich hab jetzt zwichenzeitlich, einfach den sprung ins Kalte Wasser gewagt 
und für 21.07 - 29.07.´12 ein Einzelzimmer gebucht ,
( für davor oder danach such ich noch was für Lac Blanc 2 Tage )
direkt in Morzine bei Le Soly Vernay ,
kennt das jemand ? 
Seid zwei Jahren will ich nun hin 
erst sagt mein Bruder ab dann mein Sohn 
nun fahr ich halt allein hin  
werden schon genug leutz unterwegs sein denk ich mal


----------



## WilliWildsau (15. Dezember 2011)

Du wirst deinen Spaß bekommen und mach dir mal keine Gedanken um den Anschluß Dort sind genug unterwegs und deine Unterkunft ist schön zentral Kannst in meinen Videos  ja noch ein wenig dir die Gegend anschauen
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Rush9k (21. Dezember 2011)

wir werden auch mit 15 mann die letzten beiden juli wochen kommen! hoffentlich ist dann das wetter gut...


----------



## jota (22. Dezember 2011)

wir haben auch gebucht vom 25.8-1.09 2012 und werden wieder zu elft einfallen.


----------



## benithedog (25. Dezember 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Wir wollten auch erst nach PDS, es geht aber nach Saalbach!
> 
> Am 7. 7. hin, Freeride Festival mitnehmen  und dann schön ne woche Biken dort...
> 
> Und für 18,- die Nacht incl. Lift kann man nicht meckern meine ich...



Wo gibt´s denn das?


----------



## rigger (28. Dezember 2011)

Ein Hotel/Appartment finden was bei der Jokercard mitmacht. Und der besitzer ist selbst begeisterter Biker und will uns trails zeigen die man sonst nicht findet!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master | Torben (29. Dezember 2011)

Da schließen wir uns mal an.

Wir (2 Personen) wollen 2012 auch nach PdS fahren, für 2 Wochen.
Da es das erste Mal ist, habt ihr Tipps was man unbedingt beachten sollte?!
Eventuell sogar Geheimtipps für Unterkünfte?!

Schonmal vielen Dank vorab und pro forma einen guten Rutsch


----------



## benithedog (29. Dezember 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Ein Hotel/Appartment finden was bei der Jokercard mitmacht. Und der besitzer ist selbst begeisterter Biker und will uns trails zeigen die man sonst nicht findet!!



Und das wäre welches Hotel/Appartment?


----------



## rigger (31. Dezember 2011)

Kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, hab das nicht gebucht. Soll aber auf halber Strecke zwischen Hinterglemm und Saalbach liegen...

Edit: habs gefunden, das Good Times Hostel in Saalbach.


----------



## Stefan3500 (31. Dezember 2011)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Da schließen wir uns mal an.
> 
> Wir (2 Personen) wollen 2012 auch nach PdS fahren, für 2 Wochen.
> Da es das erste Mal ist, habt ihr Tipps was man unbedingt beachten sollte?!
> ...



Nun gut, sind eher allgemeine Tips:

-Ferienwohnung ist besser, denn Du kannst das Bike in der Wohnung übernachten lassen, kannst was kochen, *Bier kaltstellen!!!*
-Matschreifen nicht vergessen 
-Morzine ist der beste Ort (liegt Zentral, ist was los, Infrastruktur)
-auf jeden Fall mal rüber bis Pre La Joux, die schwarzen Strecken sind der Hammer!

wir werden nächstes Jahr wohl auch wieder dort aufschlagen. Ich war jetzt schon seit 2007 nicht mehr in der Ecke Morzine/Les Gets. Hat sich da was getan mit den Strecken?

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Master | Torben (1. Januar 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Tipps 

Sind beide mega gespannt auf die Stecken dort.


----------



## WarndtWalder.77 (1. Januar 2012)

grüsse.....
vor lauter suchen gaaaanz müde,jmd. ne ahnung wann der liftbetrieb startet 2012?hoffe doch sehr auf den 24.6. wie 2011.ist das jedes jahr gleich?eure erfahrung bitte,danke

und frohes neues 2012!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasfonz (1. Januar 2012)

passportesdusoleil ist am 29 Juni, 30 Juni, 1 Juli.
wenns wie immer ist laufen alle lifte ab dem datum.

gruss


----------



## WilliWildsau (2. Januar 2012)

Stefan3500 schrieb:


> wir werden nächstes Jahr wohl auch wieder dort aufschlagen. Ich war jetzt schon seit 2007 nicht mehr in der Ecke Morzine/Les Gets. Hat sich da was getan mit den Strecken?



Eine Menge und es ist immer wieder grandios, was in der ganzen Arena jedes Jahr aufs neue hinzukommt PDS bleibt der Maßstab, an dem was möglich sein kann in der Zukunft des Freeridens

Viel Spaß!


----------



## WarndtWalder.77 (2. Januar 2012)

[email protected] dasfonz,doch viel schlauer bin ich immernoch nicht....

http://en.lesgets.com/mtb/informations/prices.html

seltsam,der bikepark les gets öffnet offiziell am 16.6.2012,
laufen dann in ganz pds "nur" diese auf der homepage angegebenen 3 lifte?!

danke schonmal im voraus....


----------



## dasfonz (2. Januar 2012)

WarndtWalder.77 schrieb:


> [email protected] dasfonz,doch viel schlauer bin ich immernoch nicht....
> 
> http://en.lesgets.com/mtb/informations/prices.html
> 
> ...




PdS ist ja nicht ein Bikepark sondern mehrere, einzelne zB Les Gets machen eher auf aber wennd die Verbindungslifte und so offen haben willst must sicher bis zur passportesdusoleil Warten. Chatel (http://www.mountainbikeparkchatel.com/)  hat noch keine Daten angegeben.

Es ist einfach so, zum passportesdusoleil ( http://www.passportesdusoleil.com/) ist alles garantiert auf. So stehts auch auf http://en.lesgets.com/mtb/informations/prices.html, ab 16 3 lifte und ab passportesdusoleil alle, Zitat:  "The full lifts for the *Portes du Soleil* area will open from *Friday June 29 To Sunday September 02 2012*."

Gruss


----------



## sashinsky (3. Januar 2012)

So , nun is es so gut wie fest.
Team Harzcore bezieht vom 14.7. bis 22.7. mit 14 Leuten wieder das Chalet in Chatel aus dem letzten Jahr   
Hoffentlich dieses Jahr nicht mit einer Woche Dauerregen


----------



## ollum104 (3. Januar 2012)

mal ne Frage in die Runde: 
ist PDS im Sommer eigentlich ausgebucht, oder kann man da kurzfristig im Juni auch noch buchen (Hotel /FeWo)?


----------



## AlexG86 (3. Januar 2012)

Ist nen mega Wintersportgebiet, tippe das vllt die Hälfte der Kapazitäten im Sommer gebucht sind. Von daher kannste auch einfach vorbeifahren und direkt vor Ort nachm Apartment schauen.


----------



## ollum104 (3. Januar 2012)

AlexG86 schrieb:


> Ist nen mega Wintersportgebiet, tippe das vllt die Hälfte der Kapazitäten im Sommer gebucht sind. Von daher kannste auch einfach vorbeifahren und direkt vor Ort nachm Apartment schauen.



Da kann ich nichts negatives dran erkennen 

Merci Dir...


----------



## WilliWildsau (4. Januar 2012)

WarndtWalder.77 schrieb:


> [email protected] dasfonz,doch viel schlauer bin ich immernoch nicht....
> 
> http://en.lesgets.com/mtb/informations/prices.html
> 
> ...



Also mal kurz erklärt
Les Gets und Morzine öffnen zuerst ihre Gebiete, da dort die Berge am ehesten Schneefrei sind und viele World-Cup-Fahrer ihr Quartier zwischen den Rennen aufgeschlagen haben Wer noch nie dort unten war, wird auch damit zufrieden sein, denn er vermisst ja nichts Chatel macht mittlerweile auch schon füher auf, zumindest an den Wochenenden, aber die ganze Arena ist erst mit dem Passport du Soleil-Event geöffnet und diese Möglichkeit sollte man auch nutzen. Denn es gibt eigentlich nichts besseres, als morgens von Morzine den ersten Lift nach Avoriaz zu nehmen und dann oben zu entscheiden, ob man richtung Chatel/Morgins oder Les Crosets fahren möchte oder am besten die große Runde nehmen und alle Gebiete einmal streifen und mit dem letzten Lift nachher von Les Lindarets wieder hoch nach Avoriaz und dann über Super Morzine wieder runter und dann endlich das verdiente Bier genießen
und bezüglich Unterkünfte sollte man sich keine großen Gedanken machen Wie schon über mir richtig geschrieben wurde, die Anzahl an Unterkünften ist schon riesig und hier ist noch eine Seite, die ich jedem nur ans Herz legen kann
http://www.morznet.com/
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Homer Simpson (5. Januar 2012)

Hi,

hatte vor diesen Sommer auch nach Morzine zu fahren. Bis jetzt ist von der Planung her alles klar, nur eine Frage stellt sich mir da noch:
Ab wann circa kann ich damit rechnen, dass die ganzen Seiten (resa-morzine, morznet usw.) auf Sommer umschalten und ich anfangen kann zu buchen? Ich hab zwar schonmal nach ein paar Chalets geschaut, nur macht das ja nicht so viel Sinn, wenn ich weder Preise noch Verfügbarkeit weiß 
Hoffe Ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (9. Januar 2012)

Erst mal Abo.

Wir fahren in der KW27 und in der KW35 nach Morzine 

Bis jetzt jeweils ca. 8 Personen.


----------



## pfalz (9. Januar 2012)

KW29, wenn alles klappt


----------



## WilliWildsau (10. Januar 2012)

Noch ein paar bewegte Bilder der Reuberbande vom letztjährigem Kegelausflug
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Stromberg (11. Januar 2012)

Schoene Zusammenfassung!


----------



## JohnJohnson (12. Januar 2012)

Moinsen!

Ich habe dieses Jahr meine 4 Wochen Urlaub komplett am Stück, bin im Krankenhaus unterwegs, da ist das mit dem wünschen und selber legen natürlich komplett fürn A***h..

Hin oder her, habe vom 9 Juli bis ca 9 August Urlaub. Ich habe bis jetz ein Kollegen der zu 100% dabei ist, wir wollten letztes Jahr schon fahren allerdings hat es dann am Cash gemangelt :/

Da das Jahr ja noch recht jungfräuclich ist, direkt die Frage ob hier noch jemand loswill, wer kennt sich aus, wer hat Bock auf ne Bude, da wir zu 2 denke ich mal nur Zelten würden, da sone Bude mit 2 Mann sicherlich nicht zu bezahlen wär.

Wenn man so eine kleine Truppe zusammenbekommt, könnte man sich sicherlich ne gute Bude gönnen und vor allem Essen etc einfach mit allen teilen, da kommt man einfach günstiger weg, ich habe im Bikepark diverse Leute getroffen die auch in Port du Soleil unterwegs waren und auch in der großen Gruppe (4-8 Leute oder so), die meinten auf jedenfall das man sich dann bei frühem buchen echt schicke Hütten zulegen kann, Saune etc pp.
Vielleicht sind ja auch hier Leute die regelmäßig fahren, evtl noch 2 Leute suchen oder mit inne Butze nehmen könnten und sich auch gut auskennen, das wäre ja dann einfach der optimal Fall!

Da ich schon seit ca 7 Jahre nicht mehr rausgekomen bin aus Deutschland und vor allem nen Bikeurlaub möchte, will ich direkt und früh planen.
Also ich und mein Kollegen sind super umgänglich! Man kann sich ja dann über Facebook verständigen....^^


Meldet euch!!!!! 
Wir wollen schredden!!!!!! 


Peaz!


----------



## lipmo51 (25. Januar 2012)

Ich hoffe wir bekommen 2012 wieder Top Wetter wie 2010.
2011 war es ja mal RICHTIG schlecht


----------



## Horrorhecker (25. Januar 2012)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe wir bekommen 2012 wieder Top Wetter wie 2010.
> 2011 war es ja mal RICHTIG schlecht



Oh ja!

14 Tage waren wir da, 10 Tage hat es geschüttet -.-


----------



## lipmo51 (25. Januar 2012)

schlimmer als 2011 kann es eigentlich nicht mehr werden


----------



## *spacey* (25. Januar 2012)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe wir bekommen 2012 wieder Top Wetter wie 2010.
> 2011 war es ja mal RICHTIG schlecht


 
Hoffentlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (25. Januar 2012)

sonst musst DU mich die ganze Woche unterhalten.
Tätowieren wir uns halt gegenseitig


----------



## *spacey* (25. Januar 2012)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> sonst musst DU mich die ganze Woche unterhalten.
> Tätowieren wir uns halt gegenseitig


 
ich hab nicht mehr viel platz! in 2 stunden biste damit auch durch... 

und dann?


----------



## lipmo51 (25. Januar 2012)

weiß ich auch nicht....
rumpimmeln


----------



## *spacey* (25. Januar 2012)

Das geht immer!


----------



## taff äs häll (25. Januar 2012)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> weiß ich auch nicht....
> rumpimmeln



Kartoffelschnaps trinken... Und im Nachbarshaus wohnen doch die Frauen für Moe und mich!


----------



## Paskull (25. Januar 2012)

Wir planen auch diesen Sommer nach PDS zu fahren. Denke das mit Unterkunft bekommen wir hin. 
Nun die Frage an die Profis.
Wie sieht es aus mit Reparaturen vor Ort? Gibt es einen Schrauberladen? Preise? Ersatzteile mitnehmen? Wenn Ja Was?

Ok waren ein paar mehr Fragen 

Thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *spacey* (25. Januar 2012)

Lipmo meint am besten ALLES mitnehmen! Teile wohl schwer zu bekommen und fast unbezahlbar!


----------



## JohnJohnson (25. Januar 2012)

Jetz zeigt sich ja, dass auf jedenfall hier einige durchziehen, das ist jut, dann schließe ich mich beim Thema Ersatzteile noch mit Unterkunft an. Habt ihr noch Platz für 2-3 oder zusammen ne dickere Hütte safen?-mit wie viel muss man sonst ca rechnen?!
Oder was nehmt ihr so an Cash mit!?


Peaz


----------



## lipmo51 (25. Januar 2012)

also Ersatzteile würd ich ALLES mitnehmen was geht....
Was du nicht brauchst nimmste wieder mit nach Hause.
UNSER Haus ist voll.
Selbst wenn welche abspringen,werden wir wieder voll.Es stehen schon welche auf der Warteliste


----------



## Forstking (26. Januar 2012)

ersatzteile sind arsch teuer...würde alles mitnehmen was du schnell schrottest.
ich hoffe dieses jahr auch auf besseres wetter. 2011 sind wir an einigen tagen durchgehend nass geworden 
wetter wie 2010 wäre perfekt, da hatten wir nur sonne...
du buden sind meisten sehr günstig. wir haben immer glück gehabt und ne geile riesen bude für 8 mann gehabt und meistens nichmal 100 pro person bezahlt (trotz sauna)!


----------



## Paskull (26. Januar 2012)

Ok also für mich schonmal ein halbe Dutzend Schaltaugen..Bremsgriff auf Verdacht?? ne!! 
Was macht ihr denn so kaputt? Sprich was nehmt ihr mit an Ersatz. Wie Sieht euer Survival Kit aus?
Doppelter Laufradsatz oder nur Mantel und Schlauch?


----------



## Stefan3500 (26. Januar 2012)

Schlammreifen nicht vergessen  (was richtiges ala Wetscream)
der Lehmboden in PDS wird richtig eklig im Regen

und vor Ort werden die Dinger dann mit Gold aufgewogen 

wir kommen evtl. mit Wohnwagen

Wie ist denn der Campingplatz, bzw wie sieht es mit Wildcampen aus?


----------



## JohnJohnson (26. Januar 2012)

Nobody mit ner Bude und freien Plätzen, bzw gleichem Vorhaben?! 

Und Lipmo: Wir zelten zur not bei euch im Vorgarten!!!!


----------



## taff äs häll (26. Januar 2012)

JohnJohnson schrieb:


> Nobody mit ner Bude und freien Plätzen, bzw gleichem Vorhaben?!
> 
> Und Lipmo: Wir zelten zur not bei euch im Vorgarten!!!!



Läuft NICHT!!!

Da zelten die Groupies von Nebenan!


----------



## JohnJohnson (26. Januar 2012)

....Somit werde ich wohl meinen Platz in der kleinen aber recht beschaulichen Gondel finden.....!


----------



## lipmo51 (26. Januar 2012)

es gibt doch genug Hütten in Morzine und co.
Mietet euch doch einfach was!?

Wir haben ein riesen Haus 
5 Schlafzimmer
5 Badezimmer
internet
deutsches TV
Sauna
Garage
Garten
Waschplatz für Bikes
....
Nur die Nutten und das Koks müssen wir mitbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taff äs häll (26. Januar 2012)

Ehm...

Ich hab da bezüglich der Organisation der Nutten übrigens ein Problem!


----------



## lipmo51 (26. Januar 2012)

ICH mach das schon


----------



## taff äs häll (26. Januar 2012)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> ICH mach das schon



Ja ist ja alles kein Problem soweit...

Aber die verstehen absolut kein Deutsch! Und nachdem ich ihnen versucht habe, bildlich klar zu machen, was auf sie zukommt... Naja ich weiss...


----------



## JohnJohnson (27. Januar 2012)

Hahahahaha


----------



## JohnJohnson (27. Januar 2012)

Aber wir sind ja blos 2 Leude, deswegen der Thread, damit man sonen edel Bunker mal gefüllt bekommt! Sieht sehr geil aus! Und auf dem Rasen ist jawohl massig platz zum Zelten, wir spülen auch!


----------



## lipmo51 (27. Januar 2012)

nehmt euch doch was in einem Hotel ?
Oder sucht noch 2-3 Leute.
2010 waren wir auch nur 5,und hatten ein kleineres Haus.
Es gibt soviel Möglichkeiten....
Bei uns ist das Haus schon voll.
Und was der Vermieter zu dem Zelten in seinem Garten sagt,weiß ich nicht


----------



## JohnJohnson (27. Januar 2012)

Nein das war auch nur Spässken.
Haste nen par jute Adressen, sind noch Soleil-Jungfrauen!


----------



## *spacey* (27. Januar 2012)

taff äs häll schrieb:


> Ja ist ja alles kein Problem soweit...
> 
> Aber die verstehen absolut kein Deutsch! Und nachdem ich ihnen versucht habe, bildlich klar zu machen, was auf sie zukommt... Naja ich weiss...


 
Zeig ihnen einfach ne zusammenfassung aller Gina Wild Filme und dann sollte die bestens informiert sein!


----------



## lipmo51 (27. Januar 2012)

www.homelidays.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Forstking (27. Januar 2012)

@ LIPMO

die bude hatten wir auch 2010! geil ausgestattet!


----------



## lipmo51 (27. Januar 2012)

beste Hütte


----------



## Büscherammler (29. Januar 2012)

Wie lange sind denn die Lifte auf? Irgendwelche Nachteile erst vom 25.08 - 01.09. zu fahren?


----------



## Ibna (29. Januar 2012)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> Wie lange sind denn die Lifte auf? Irgendwelche Nachteile erst vom 25.08 - 01.09. zu fahren?



das würd mich auch interessieren. hat einer von euch eine ahnung was Leihbikes und Ausrüstungen die letzten Jahre gekostet hat?
War zwar schon ein paarmal da, aber die Preise schwanken schon krass und außerdem hatte ich bis jetzt das Glück nie ein Bike leihen zu müssen... wäre fett, wenn ihr mir da helfen könnt.

Cheers und vllt sieht man sich vorher nochmal in nem Bikepark sonst in Frankreich!


----------



## lipmo51 (29. Januar 2012)

also ich kann jetzt nur sagen was das Commencal V3 letztes Jahr gekostet hat.
4 std V3 fahren kostet in LesGets 80,- !!!!!!!!
ganzen Tag 120,- !!!!
Erst dachte ich das ich mich verlesen hatte.


----------



## taff äs häll (29. Januar 2012)

Junge ich vermiete mein Rad auch da!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (29. Januar 2012)

DAS habe ich dann auch gedacht.


----------



## taff Ã¤s hÃ¤ll (29. Januar 2012)

120 Pro Tag... Macht also wenn es jeden Tag vermietet wird 840â¬ in der Woche und damit 3360â¬ im Monat 

Da kauf ich jetzt schonmal direkt 3 V3Â´s und vermiete die da unten


----------



## Ibna (29. Januar 2012)

Snap das ist hart am limit 
Gut besten Dank schon mal, dann hat sich das schon erledigt^^


----------



## Kunstflieger (29. Januar 2012)

Dann wären die 90 für das 303 in Morzine ja ein echtes Schnäpchen gewesen


----------



## lipmo51 (29. Januar 2012)

wie gesagt ich kann nur von dem einen Shop in LesGets berichten weil ich mir damals das V3 angeschaut habe.
Ich weiß nicht was die anderen Shops für ihre Bikes nehmen


----------



## Büscherammler (29. Januar 2012)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> Wie lange sind denn die Lifte auf? Irgendwelche Nachteile erst vom 25.08 - 01.09. zu fahren?




Niemand? Oder ist die erste Juli Woche besser? Sind vielleicht die Strecken noch nicht so zerbombt!? Weiß jemand die Lift Öffnungszeiten?


----------



## Stromberg (30. Januar 2012)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> Wie lange sind denn die Lifte auf? Irgendwelche Nachteile erst vom 25.08 - 01.09. zu fahren?


Der Hauptnachteil duerften die riesigen Bremswellen sein, die sich bis dahin ueberall gebildet haben.


----------



## morcom (30. Januar 2012)

wir werden 23. Juli - 5. August in Portes du Soleil sein und in Les Gets wohnen  freu mich schon drauf


----------



## nori (10. Februar 2012)

Hi zusammen,

hat jemand Erfahrungen mit PDS im Mai? Lohnt sich das oder sind da noch die meisten Lifte zu?

Dank euch!

edit: Es geht um die erste Mai Woche.


----------



## Kunstflieger (10. Februar 2012)

Da liegt da noch Schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (10. Februar 2012)

Im Mai hat noch nix für Biker auf.


----------



## nori (10. Februar 2012)

Hab ich mir gedacht. Danke für die schnellen Antworten.


----------



## Climax_66 (12. Februar 2012)

Guckst Du!
[ame="http://vimeo.com/36634359"]Portes du Soleil 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## WarndtWalder.77 (12. Februar 2012)

einfach nur 

wenn das mal kein "happy end" ist......
grob fahrlässig,aber selten so gelacht!


----------



## ollum104 (15. Februar 2012)

Wohl eines der besten Videos, die ich die letzte Zeit gesehen hab.

Läuft grad als Dauerschleife beim Frühstück....


----------



## lipmo51 (15. Februar 2012)

top Video


----------



## Forstking (15. Februar 2012)

klasse video! da bekommt man direkt bock aufs fahren!


----------



## JohnJohnson (15. Februar 2012)

VERDAMMT ich MUSS da einfach hin! Das Video ist echt klasse!


----------



## Tabletop84 (28. Februar 2012)

Frage an die Experten:

wie lange genau haben die Lifte in Pds jetzt offen? Anscheniend machen ja Anfang September schon welche (die meisten?) zu. Welche sind das genau und was sind die genauen Daten?



Stefan3500 schrieb:


> wir kommen evtl. mit Wohnwagen
> 
> Wie ist denn der Campingplatz, bzw wie sieht es mit Wildcampen aus?



Wildcampen hab ich keine Erfahrungen aber es gibt in Montriond einen kleinen Campingplatz (Campin Le Pre) der ca. 2km von den Talstationen Supermorzine und Pleney entfernt ist. Man kann also direkt mit dem Bigbike zum Lift rollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jota (28. Februar 2012)

1.september ist schicht.


----------



## Climax_66 (3. März 2012)

Servus Mädels hab da ein Problem.
Wir ein Haufen von mehreren Leuten haben 2 Monate gebraucht einen Termin zu finden wo jeder mit leben kann und dann ist zu dem Termin unser ****ing Hotel wo wir immer sind ausgebucht.

Hat jemand eine Adresse für uns in Morzine wo wir einchecken können cooles Hotel mit was abschließbaren für die Bikes, ein Pool wäre noch cool haben wir halt immer, und die deutsch oder zumindest englisch sprechen?

Wenn wir nichts zu dem Termin finden wirds wohl erst wieder was in 2013 und das wäre übel.

Danke für die Hilfe...


----------



## Twenty-1 (3. März 2012)

Wer fährt von Euch zum Pass'Portes du Soleil? Würde mich gerne anschließen wollen. Ich kann evtl. auch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit von Flims eine Woche vorher (Trailfox) und nachher nach Heidelberg anbieten.


----------



## Monsterwade (3. März 2012)

Port du Soleil ist wirklich ein Bike-Paradies. Ein paar Infos hab ich auf meiner WebSite
zusammen gestellt.

Gruss
Monster


----------



## lipmo51 (3. März 2012)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Servus Mädels hab da ein Problem.
> Wir ein Haufen von mehreren Leuten haben 2 Monate gebraucht einen Termin zu finden wo jeder mit leben kann und dann ist zu dem Termin unser ****ing Hotel wo wir immer sind ausgebucht.
> 
> Hat jemand eine Adresse für uns in Morzine wo wir einchecken können cooles Hotel mit was abschließbaren für die Bikes, ein Pool wäre noch cool haben wir halt immer, und die deutsch oder zumindest englisch sprechen?
> ...



Warum kein Chalet/Haus? Scheiß auf den Pool


----------



## Solingrider (6. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen
kann mir vllt jemand sagen wo ich diese strecken finde in Morzine? 
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/226460/
zB bei 0:48 den stepup? 
wir waren letztes jahr schon dort, sind aber nur die gut ausgeschilderten strecken gefahren.
Ist das am Pleney oder beim Supermorzine? 
Wäre cool wenn ihr mir die Koordinaten von Googlemaps geben könntet.
Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sashinsky (7. März 2012)

Also nen Teil is definitiv Super Morzine. 
Aber der step up is mir auch nicht bekannt. Leider


----------



## Solingrider (7. März 2012)

Sind die beim SuperMorzine leicht zu finden?


----------



## Rush9k (8. März 2012)

müssten beim supermorzine sein...


----------



## oBATMANo (8. März 2012)

Anfangs ist ein offizieller Trail auf der Super Morzine Seite.
Step Up (übrigens viel größer als es auf dem Video erscheint) und die weiteren Trails sind versteckte local trails.

Der step up ist auf der Morzine Seite mit der DH Strecke. Allerdings sehr versteckt und ohne Kenntnis eigentlich nich zu finden. Ohne genaue Ortskenntnisse hilft auch keine Beschreibung.

Einfach Augen offen halten bei den beiden Morzine Liften und man wird viele vertsteckte Trails finden


----------



## WilliWildsau (8. März 2012)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Guckst Du!
> Portes du Soleil 2011 on Vimeo



Der absolute Hammer


----------



## Solingrider (8. März 2012)

Der Stepup ist auch auf der Supermorzine Seite? oder pleney?
Naja am Pleney kenn ich halt nur die normalen Strecken. Kannst du mir nicht vielleicht die Koordinaten von Google Maps geben?


----------



## oBATMANo (8. März 2012)

Pleney Richtung Les Gets auf einem verstecktem Trail
nein, ich kenne keine Koordinaten dazu


----------



## Pyrosteiner (22. März 2012)

Hola, es gibt schon ein PDS-Thema 2012.

Na ich hoffe das ich auch wieder ne Woche dort bin Ende Juli - Anfang August und dieses mal nicht nach 3 Tagen aufgrund Knochenbruch abbrechen muss.


Aus aktuellem Anlass eine wichtige Infos für alle die nach dem 1.7. nach PdS fahren:
Ab 1.7.12 ist es PFLICHT in Frankreich ein Alkoholpegelmessgerät mitzuführen!!!

Siehe: http://www.auto-news.de/ratgeber/ti...hreibt-Autofahrern-Alkoholtester-vor_id_31933


----------



## WarndtWalder.77 (23. März 2012)

95 strafe bei fehlen eines solchen gerätes....(möglich)
abgesehen davon ist es in F auch pflicht pro insasse 1 warnweste dabeizuhaben.dem noch nicht genug,ersatzbirnen vorne und hinten sind auch pflicht


----------



## Twenty-1 (23. März 2012)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Hola, es gibt schon ein PDS-Thema 2012.
> 
> Na ich hoffe das ich auch wieder ne Woche dort bin Ende Juli - Anfang August und dieses mal nicht nach 3 Tagen aufgrund Knochenbruch abbrechen muss.
> 
> ...




ich habe mich doch tatsächlich dabei ertappt, dass ich beim Lesen auf die Datumsanzeige geschaut habe, um mich zu vergewissern, dass wir nicht doch schon den 01.04. haben 

Wenn das soweiter geht muss man irgendwann auf einem Anhänger einen ganzen Ersatzwagen ständig mit sich führen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enzu (23. März 2012)

Die spinnen doch die Franzosen...

@Pyro vielleicht gelingt es uns dieses Jahr eine Woche durchzustehen.


----------



## Rad-ab (23. März 2012)

> *Bei Missachtung elf Euro Strafe*
> Die Vorschrift gilt auch für ausländische Kraftfahrer, die nur  vorübergehend etwa als Touristen und Transitreisende in Frankreich  unterwegs sind. Wer das Gebot zur Mitführung eines Alkoholtesters  missachtet und in eine Verkehrskontrolle gerät, muss nach einer  viermonatigen Schonfrist von November 2012 an elf Euro Bußgeld  entrichten und zwar unmittelbar an Ort und Stelle.


Demnach kann man sich das Teil dieses Jahr noch sparen


----------



## Tabletop84 (23. März 2012)

Hat jemand 'nen Tipp für ein Chalet für 5 Personen in Morzine?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (24. März 2012)

enzu schrieb:


> Die spinnen doch die Franzosen...
> 
> @Pyro vielleicht gelingt es uns dieses Jahr eine Woche durchzustehen.



Hoffen wir es. Normal heisst es alle guten Dinge sind 3 - bei mir wars beim 3. mal nach 3 Tagen aus... komisch, oder?

Bei Dir wieder alles wie früher? Bei mir leider nicht so wie gewünscht... Ärztepfusch!


----------



## enzu (24. März 2012)

Also Bewegungstechnisch und Belastbarkeit ist alles wie früher, nur sieht noch immer komisch aus, also Knubbel ist noch da und man sieht nen riesen Unterschied zur anderen Seite.
Aber ich bin zuversichtlich


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. März 2012)

Hey kann mir jemand einen Tipp für 'ne Seite geben wo ich sehen kann was die Chalets im Sommer kosten? Ich find nur Seiten wo die noch den Winter drin haben.


----------



## lipmo51 (24. März 2012)

www.homelidays.de


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. März 2012)

Danke! Wie schauts eigentlich mit Avoriaz aus? Macht es Sinn da zu wohnen?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (24. März 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Danke! Wie schauts eigentlich mit Avoriaz aus? Macht es Sinn da zu wohnen?



Ich glaube dort oben ist es nicht schön, wenig los und sehr teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derTeske81 (1. April 2012)

Mahlzeit zusammen!
Hab da mal eine Frage.Letzte Woche hab ich mich und zwei Kollegen beim Pass portes angemeldet.Registriert, Account erstellt, zwei Kumpels angemeldet und mit Kreditkarte bezahlt.Als ich bezahlt habe, sah ich auch die Startnummern von mir und meinen Kollegen.Start soll übrigens am 01.07 in Champery  sein.Soweit so gut!
Habe aber bis heute keine Bestätigungs E-Mail bekommen.Und wenn ich mich auf mein Konto einlogge, sehe ich auch nicht die andern registrierten Kollegen.
Hab den auch schon eine E-Mail auf Englisch geschickt.Zurück kam irgendso ein Sülz auf Französisch der mir nicht weitergeholfen hat.
Wie war das bei Euch?


----------



## WilliWildsau (2. April 2012)

Zum Thema Avoriaz: Im Sommer eigentlich sehr preiswert, da enorme Kapazitäten und sie sind froh, wenn sie im Sommer Gäste haben, da die meisten lieber unten im Tal sind, da einfach dort mehr los ist. Von der Ausgangslage genial, da mittendrin aber unbedingt auf die Liftzeiten achten, da sonst etliche Höhenmeter zu verrichten aber in die verkehrte Richtung
Beste Seite ist diese für Morzine
und hier noch ein paar bewegte Bilder zum einstimmen
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## *spacey* (3. April 2012)

Meine Fresse was hab ich Bock


----------



## FunkyRay (3. April 2012)

Du sagst es... aber noch sind es 4 Monate


----------



## *spacey* (3. April 2012)

Bei uns 3,5


----------



## Taunus-Rudi (11. April 2012)

Fahre auch am 29.06. runter um die Pass'Portes du Soleil zu fahren. Auf dem Fahrradträger ist noch ein Platz frei. Wer Interesse hat mitzufahren, kann sich einfach mal bei mir melden. Los geht's ab Wiesbaden. Aber Achtung: Ich bleibe im Anschluß noch ein paar Tage in Genf - fahre also nicht gleich wieder zurück. Vielleicht passt's ja bei jemandem...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebDuderino (25. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen. Hat von euch jemand Erfahrungen mit den MautstraÃen in der Schweiz gemacht? Die (Jahres)Vignette kostet 33 â¬, wobei es keine Vignette fÃ¼r z.B. eine Woche oder einen Monat gibt. Letztes Jahr haben wir die MautstraÃen umfahren, was ca. 1 1/2 Stunden lÃ¤nger dauert. Mir geht es aber eigentlich eher um den Benzinverbrauch. Meint ihr die 33 â¬ holt man auf der Autobahn wieder raus? Ich fahre mit einem 92er VW Passat, der Verbrauch liegt so bei 8-10 l, wobei das auf der LandstraÃe natÃ¼rlich etwas mehr ist.


----------



## WilliWildsau (25. April 2012)

Es ist doch Urlaub und die 33 könnt ihr doch ganz sicher auch durch mehrere Personen teilen Ich finde dafür die Liftpreise immer noch sehr moderat in PDS und die Autobahnverbindung bis zum Genfer See möchte ich nicht missen


----------



## Athabaske (25. April 2012)

...hast Du das mal mit den Preisen in den Nachbarländern verglichen?

Immerhin ist die zweite Fahrt schon im Preis inbegriffen...


----------



## Tabletop84 (25. April 2012)

Also ich meine die Vignette hÃ¤tte letztes Jahr mit 40â¬ zu Buche geschlagen.


----------



## dasfonz (25. April 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Also ich meine die Vignette hätte letztes Jahr mit 40 zu Buche geschlagen.




Der Verkaufspreis beträgt 40 Schweizerfranken.

Ein Weg (Basel - Villeneuve) sind ziemlich genau 200 Autobahn Kilometer. Landstrasse wird etwas mehr sein.. sagen wir mal 50 extra, dann kannst weniger gleichmässig fahren brauchst ev so 12 Liter auf 100km (d.h. 2 mehr). Würde dann 5x2Liter mehr ausmachen was bei den Sprit Preisen heute 20 Franken macht.

Ganz ehrlich ich würde mir die 3 Stunden extra Reisezeit nicht antun für 10 Franken Pro weg, ist nicht so teuer,.. fahr mal nach Paris


----------



## SebDuderino (26. April 2012)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten! Habe mir von der Route her schon gedacht, dass es sinnvoller ist die Autobahn zu nehmen. Noch was anderes: von Morzine aus gibt es keinen direkten Weg, um mit dem Auto nach Morgins zu kommen oder? Laut google maps müsste man ziemlich weit außenrum fahren. Alternativ kann man aber soweit ich weiß mit dem Auto hoch nach Avoriaz / Lindarets fahren, um schneller nach Morgins zu kommen? Mir gefällt es nämlich ziemlich gut was die da gerade schaufeln  http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/7424857/ 
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/7369985/


----------



## FunkyRay (26. April 2012)

Den Super Morzine Lift ganz hoch, etwa 20min queren nach Avoriaz und Abfahrt genießen... also Auto braucht man da nicht wirklich


----------



## WilliWildsau (26. April 2012)

Nach Morgins von Morzine aus ist eine der besten Touren, die man fahren kann Morgens den ersten Lift von Morzine aus hoch und innerhalb einer guten Stunde in Morgins, dann 3-4 Stunden die genialen Strecken von Ben Walker fahren und dann über Champousin und Les Crosets zurück nach Morzine. Der Hammer


----------



## Pyrosteiner (27. April 2012)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Nach Morgins von Morzine aus ist eine der besten Touren, die man fahren kann Morgens den ersten Lift von Morzine aus hoch und innerhalb einer guten Stunde in Morgins, dann 3-4 Stunden die genialen Strecken von Ben Walker fahren und dann über Champousin und Les Crosets zurück nach Morzine. Der Hammer



Die Tour würde ich supergern mal machen aber mir fehlen da ein paar Details wo ich fahren muss.... leider....


----------



## Rad-ab (27. April 2012)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Die Tour würde ich supergern mal machen aber mir fehlen da ein paar Details wo ich fahren muss.... leider....


Die Tour ist sogar  ausgeschildert.
Mit ner Karte ist die wirklich einfach zu finden, und wirklich eine sehr schöne Tour, mit einigen netten Trails dabei. 
Eventuell habe ich ne Karte von PdS noch in elektronischer Form irgendwo.
Wer mir ne Mailadresse per PN schickt dem las ich sie zukommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebDuderino (28. April 2012)

Ich glaube diese Tour hier ist gemeint? http://imgur.com/HXl6p
Die ist wirklich spaßig, wenn auch teilweise etwas bergauflastig. Aber bei dem ganzen faulen Liften lassen will man sich ja nicht beschweren Die Tour haben wir letztes Jahr auch mal gemacht und dabei 5 Minuten vor Feierabend den letzten Lift bekommen


----------



## simplesaiman (1. Mai 2012)

wir fahren über pfingsten nach les gets zum pre-opneing weekend. weiss jemand ob der pleney lift in morzine über pfingsten auch schon offen hat? irgendwie ist es sauschwierig im netz infos über die morzine öffnungszeiten herauszufinden.

noch ne frage: kennt jemand ein chalet oder was ähnliches, wo man auch campen kann? von unseren leuten will ein teil in einer ferienwohnung und der andere teil im camper pennen. die campingplätze in les gets haben wie ich weiss ende mai noch alle geschlossen...


----------



## WilliWildsau (2. Mai 2012)

Also anscheinend macht Morzine erst am 09.06. auf. Hier findest du die aktuellen Daten Aber Les Gets hat ja in den letzten Jahren mächtig aufgerüstet, so dass ihr auf jeden Fall viel Spaß haben werdet
Unten lässt sich noch ein PDF-Dokument über die Morzine-Liftzeiten öffnen und da steht der 09.06. und nicht der 16.06.2012


----------



## WarndtWalder.77 (2. Mai 2012)

N´abend!
vllt. hilft der link weiter...
http://www.morzine-avoriaz.com/remontees-mecaniques-ete.html

is wer von euch in der woche 23.6.-29.6. da?schon klar,weniger erreichbar als später,aber da wir alle 5 zum ersten mal dort sind,werden wir auch nix missen


----------



## katze305 (4. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,
wir fahren dieses Jahr das erste mal nach PDS , brauchen noch ein typs zu guten Strecken. Wo findet man so Streckenbeschreibung wie SebDuderino sie reingestellt hat.
Und sind die besten Flowtrails usw..
Ein bischen info währe schön, danke schon mal.


----------



## Athabaske (4. Mai 2012)

Es gibt Typen die tippen Typ statt Tipp...


----------



## SebDuderino (4. Mai 2012)

@katze305: http://www.portesdusoleil.com/images/upload/portfolio_img/Portes-du-Soleil-VTT-2010-V3--HD.PDF Das hier ist die Karte des Gebiets. Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau was du mit die besten Flowtrails meinst, aber die Abstufungen sind ungefähr wie auch bei Skigebieten. Das heißt grüne Pisten sind auch für Anfänger geeignet, schwarze Pisten sind dann schon eher die roughen Downhills. In der Ecke Châtel gibt es meiner Meinung nach die flowigsten Abfahrten. Viel Spaß in PDS!


----------



## CaZper (4. Mai 2012)

Ich plane gerade die anreise aus Flensburg  
Da ich alleine Fahre, könnte ich rein theoretisch noch jemanden mitnehmen 
Es muss nur irgendwo auf der Strecke liegen!

Irgendwann ende Juli Anfang August!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (5. Mai 2012)

Ende Juli - Anfang August wäre auch mein bevorzugter Zeitraum... KW 31.

Eine Fahrgemeinschaft ist immer gut... aber konkretes habe ich noch nicht geplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (8. Mai 2012)

Moin,
sagt mal: das sieht auf den Videos irgendwie immer alles gleich aus: Ne Wiese mit nem breiten Weg, breiten Kurven, hiern Double, da n Table und dort n superheftiger Drop/Roadgap/Step up. Zwischendrin ne Homöopatische Dosis Wald mit sieben abgezählten Querwurzeln.  Dann aber gleich wieder Autobahn, wo man mit 50 runterbrezelt und 20m-Sprünge machen kann 

Hats da auch technische Trails, so schmale Wegelein mit Spitzkehren? Gibts davon auch Videos? Ich will mit meiner Holden hin, die würde sich aber verweigern, wenns überall wie in den Videos aussieht...Könnt Ihr ihr die Angst nehmen?


----------



## mlb (8. Mai 2012)

Wald und Wurzeln gibt es dort natürlich auch 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjCUfcCDl1s"]Chatel air voltage non stop      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Ist halt einiges oberhalb der Baumgrenze in PdS...


----------



## moparisti (9. Mai 2012)

ohjaa das sieht ja echt easy aus


----------



## jammerlappen (9. Mai 2012)

Ich kann mir noch kein Bild machen: Gibt es da "normale" Wanderwege oder is alles bikegerecht?
Oder soll ich ihr einfach sagen: Auch wenn se keinen Bock auf Autobahnen und Springen hat, wär sie die erste, die nich an ihre Grenzen kommt?


----------



## Rad-ab (10. Mai 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Oder soll ich ihr einfach sagen: Auch wenn se keinen Bock auf Autobahnen und Springen hat, wär sie die erste, die nich an ihre Grenzen kommt?


Definitiv zutreffend.

In PdS findest Du eigentlich *alles*! Das Gebiet ist einfach so gigantisch groß.
Von Enduro/Allmountain Tour mit und ohne Liftunterstützung incl. 
natürlich schöner Singletrails bis hin zum 20 Kilo Downhiller mit den 
passenden Sprüngen kann dort jeder seinen Spaß finden. 

Ein bischen Fahrtechnik sollte man aber schon haben, da auch die 
Zubringer Strecken auch zum Teil eine gewisse Grundschwierigkeit 
haben....

Wenn ihr zentral im Gebiet absteigt sollte das aber alles kein Problem sein.


----------



## WilliWildsau (10. Mai 2012)

Ich kann mich da Rad-ab nur anschliessen 
Hinfahren und genießen und bis jetzt habe ich noch nie gehört, dass es jemand bereut hat
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lunatic4 (11. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute.

Wir planen vom 27.06 bis 04.07. nach PdS zu fahren. Unsere Gruppe besteht aus 6 Personen (3 Fortgeschrittene, 3 Anfänger davon 2 Mädels). Wie muss ich denn nun dieses Pass'Portes du Soleil Event am WE 29 - 01 Juli verstehen. Hab schon was von Anmeldung und Startgebühr hier im Forum gelesen. Müssen wir da extra eine Startgebühr neben dem Liftpasspreis zahlen um das Gebiet nutzen zu können? Ist das ein Wettkampf o.ä. oder einfach nur ein Opening Event? 

Mir geht es vorallem darum, dass unsere Mädels auch auf ihre Kosten kommen an diesem WE.


Danke schon mal für die Antworten.


----------



## dasfonz (11. Mai 2012)

lunatic4 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> 
> Wir planen vom 27.06 bis 04.07. nach PdS zu fahren. Unsere Gruppe besteht aus 6 Personen (3 Fortgeschrittene, 3 Anfänger davon 2 Mädels). Wie muss ich denn nun dieses Pass'Portes du Soleil Event am WE 29 - 01 Juli verstehen. Hab schon was von Anmeldung und Startgebühr hier im Forum gelesen. Müssen wir da extra eine Startgebühr neben dem Liftpasspreis zahlen um das Gebiet nutzen zu können? Ist das ein Wettkampf o.ä. oder einfach nur ein Opening Event?
> 
> ...



hey.

Du kannst ganz normal einfach n Liftpass kaufen und alle Lifte nutzen, ausser das es wegen dem Passeport viel mehr leute am Lift hat ist nix anders zu normalen Tagen.
Passeport ist so n "Festival" event mit Enduro Tour, wenn du da die Startgebühr zahlst kannst einfach alle Lifte benutzen und hast so Verpflegungs und Reperaturstände in den Dörfern. (Wird mittlerweile wohl ausverkauft sein)


Also Kurz gesagt: Hinfahren, Liftpass kaufen, spass haben 

Gruss


----------



## tromm (17. Mai 2012)

Hi, ich plane zur gleichen Zeit im Sommer dort zu sein, will evtl über Pfingsten mit Sohn dorthin, Morzine scheint wohl zentral zu sein, hast du eine Lokation, die du mir nennen kannst, 
THX
tromm


----------



## FunkyRay (19. Mai 2012)

Weiß nicht wieviele Lifte an Pfingsten wirklich offen sind


----------



## rigger (20. Mai 2012)

einfach mal auf die homepage schauen...


----------



## tromm (21. Mai 2012)

tromm schrieb:


> Hi, ich plane zur gleichen Zeit im Sommer dort zu sein, will evtl über Pfingsten mit Sohn dorthin, Morzine scheint wohl zentral zu sein, hast du eine Lokation, die du mir nennen kannst,
> THX
> tromm


 
hi, hab noch was gefunden Les Gets macht über Pfingsten außerhalb der Saison auf


----------



## Hi-Flyer (31. Mai 2012)

Hi Liebe Bike Gemeinde...
wer hat lust auf Portes du Soleil diese Saison im August?
Genaues Datum ist der 11.8. - 18.8.
Paar freunde und ich haben ein Chalet gemietet was Platz für 10 Personen hat und bis jetzt sind noch 6 Plätze frei.
Also wer lust drauf hat und näheres wissen möchte einfach bei mir melden.
MfG Christoph


----------



## Twenty-1 (6. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Startplatz für PASS'PORTES DU SOLEIL 2012 abzugeben. Startort ist  Morgins (CH). Ich gebe den *Startplatz kostenlos* ab, hätte dafür aber gerne im Nachgang das Starterpräsent


----------



## 2strange (7. Juni 2012)

sind die Startplätze nicht namensgebunden? Also nicht übertragbar?
Meine in der Bestätigungs Email gelesen zu haben das man nur mit der Anmeldung und in Verbindung des  Persos seine Klamotten bekommt.


----------



## Twenty-1 (7. Juni 2012)

Ich hab vom Veranstalter eine Mail bekommen, dass ich den Platz wohl übertragen könne; daher gehe ich jetzt mal davon aus, dass das so ist.
Hast Du Interesse? Wenn ja... bitte eine PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2strange (7. Juni 2012)

ich hab meine Startnummer schon


----------



## LIDDL (18. Juni 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich wollte nächste (evtl auch übernächste) Woche nach PdS fahren. Leider sind alle meine Kollegen abgesprungen  
ist von euch jemand in der Zeit unten? Bzw hat noch ein Bett frei? am besten wäre natürlich Morzine. 
Fahrtechnisch braucht ihr euch um mich keine Sorgen machen 

Ich komm aus Bonn und hab noch nen Platz im Auto frei. 

Grüße Liddl


----------



## DerC (18. Juni 2012)

WarndtWalder.77 schrieb:


> N´abend!
> vllt. hilft der link weiter...
> http://www.morzine-avoriaz.com/remontees-mecaniques-ete.html
> 
> is wer von euch in der woche 23.6.-29.6. da?schon klar,weniger erreichbar als später,aber da wir alle 5 zum ersten mal dort sind,werden wir auch nix missen


 

Yepp, wir sind auch mit 6 Leuten da......
Habt Ihr auch übersehen dass die meisten Lifte erst ab dem 01.07 laufen..?.


----------



## FunkyRay (18. Juni 2012)

Mach dir mal keine Sorgen, die Jungs werden es dir auf den Verfügbaren Trails schon besorgen und zur Not kommst nochmal im August mit


----------



## RogerRobert (22. Juni 2012)

Wie siehts aus mit Camping in Chatel? Weiß da jemand was? Ich hab die letzten Jahre immer mal wieder Leute kurz oberhalb des Liftes campen gesehen. Wird das toleriert?


----------



## joha__ (26. Juni 2012)

Hi, gibt es in Morzine auch einen Campingplatz, wir wollen zu dritt Ende Juli zum ersten mal dorthin und haben null Peilung.


----------



## Tabletop84 (26. Juni 2012)

Nicht direkt aber 10 min von der Talstation entfernt gibt es den Campingplatz Le Pre in Montriond.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (26. Juni 2012)

Hat Ende Juli - Anfang August noch wer einen Mitfahrplatz frei? Hier geht nix zusammen und ich will wie jedes Jahr gern wieder ne Woche runter...


----------



## FunkyRay (27. Juni 2012)

Meld dich mal bei mir, sind vom 4.8 bis 11.8 in morzine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derTeske81 (27. Juni 2012)

Sehr geil!Mit der Teilnahme am Pass Portes du Soleil bekommen wir 20% auf unsere Lifkarte für die kommende Woche!
Hab ich gerade auf der Seite gelesen Kann es kaum abwarten, Samstag geht endlich los!!!


----------



## Horrorhecker (27. Juni 2012)

Suche noch ein paar Leute die vom 11.8 bis zum 25.8 mit nach PDS kommen wollen. Sind zurzeit zu zweit, jedoch ist es mit 4+ Leuten deutlich günstiger.

Gewohnt wird natürlich in Morzine.
Ortskenntnisse von meiner Seite aus sind auch vorhanden.

Falls wer Interesse hat => Pm me


----------



## osarias (28. Juni 2012)

Wielange geht dort eigentlich die Bikesaison. Oder anders gefragt, macht es mitte September noch Sinn?
Die PDS Page ist mal derart unübersichtlich,..., meiner Meinung nach


----------



## Horrorhecker (28. Juni 2012)

Klickst du hier

So wie ich das sehe macht das Mitte September leider keinen Sinn mehr, da die wichtigsten Lifte am 9 September schließen.

Aber kommt doch mit uns mit vom 11.8 - 25.8, da ist noch alles offen


----------



## Pyrosteiner (29. Juni 2012)

Ab dem 26.8. machen nach und nach diverse Lifte zu. Den schweizer Teil erreicht man als erstes nicht mehr.

14 Tage ist mir zu lang, 8 Tage wären klasse.


----------



## Kunstflieger (29. Juni 2012)

Wo hast Du das mit dem 26.08. gelesen ? In der Regel ist doch bis zur ersten September Woche alles auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (29. Juni 2012)

Noch 11h dann geht's los 

Wer ist kommende Woche noch in Morzine ? 
Vielleicht kann man sich mal treffen ?


----------



## mlb (29. Juni 2012)

noch 7 Tage......


----------



## *spacey* (29. Juni 2012)

14 :d


----------



## Pyrosteiner (29. Juni 2012)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Wo hast Du das mit dem 26.08. gelesen ? In der Regel ist doch bis zur ersten September Woche alles auf.



Das war in den letzten Jahren immer so... letztes Augustwochenende gehts an mit den Betriebseinstellungen.

Steht auch auf der PDS-Seite im Netz, hier die Info:








Ach ja... viel Spass in PdS und kommt mit Bikes wieder heim!


----------



## Kunstflieger (30. Juni 2012)

Das ist schlecht, wir fahren am 25.08. nochmal hin. 
Dann müssen wir dieses mal die Morzine -> Morgins runde machen und evtl. am 26.08. nochmal. 
Danke für die Info.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (30. Juni 2012)

Naja, bis zum 2.9. sind die Einschränkungen ja nicht so massiv... das geht schon.

Nach dem 2.9. würde ich aber nicht mehr hinfahren da das gesamte Drehkreuz Avoriaz dann dicht ist und PdS somit zweigeteilt.


----------



## Tobilas (1. Juli 2012)

*Alter! War das krass!*
Ich war das erste Mal dabei, mit 15 Leuten in Les Crosets, und das war bestimmt nicht das letzte Mal !!





Gruß
Roland


----------



## molnitza (2. Juli 2012)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Hat Ende Juli - Anfang August noch wer einen Mitfahrplatz frei? Hier geht nix zusammen und ich will wie jedes Jahr gern wieder ne Woche runter...



Geht mir nicht anderes. Gucke, dass ich Mitte/Ende Juli hin komme, da bei mir alle abgesprungen sind.


----------



## Horrorhecker (2. Juli 2012)

molnitza schrieb:


> Geht mir nicht anderes. Gucke, dass ich Mitte/Ende Juli hin komme, da bei mir alle abgesprungen sind.



Also wir suchen noch Leute für Mitte/Ende August, wenn ihr Interesse habt meldet euch 

Bei uns sind auch alle abgesprungen sind auch nurnoch 2 =/


----------



## Ivan89 (2. Juli 2012)

Leider ist bei uns auch der geplante Fahrer samt Fahrzeug ausgefallen und ich kann meiner Lebensgefährtin leider nicht das Auto für so lange Zeit entziehen... 

Hätte jemand noch Platz für 2 junge Männer? 
Wir könnten ab dem 30. Juli. Genaue Zeit ist noch planbar. 
Unser Hauptaugenmerk liegt auf Chatel.
Erfahrungen mit Chatel und Region habe ich schon, da ich bereits letztes und vorletztes Jahr dort war. 

Was das Biken angeht sind wir beide auf hohem Niveau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (2. Juli 2012)

Tobilas schrieb:


> *Alter! War das krass!*
> Ich war das erste Mal dabei, mit 15 Leuten in Les Crosets, und das war bestimmt nicht das letzte Mal !!
> 
> 
> ...



Ich liebe diesen Blick
und dazu noch ein paar bewegte Bilder aus dem letzten Jahr
Allen viel Spaß in PDS


----------



## rigger (2. Juli 2012)

Ich hatte vor mit nem Kumpel ende August nochmal nach Chatel zu fahren, letztes Jahr haben wir es nur für nen Tag rüber geschafft, von les gets aus.

Auf dem Rückweg wollte ich dann noch in Leogang bei der WM vorbeischauen, mal schauen obs klappt...


----------



## joha__ (3. Juli 2012)

Hi Leute,
vielleicht kann mir noch jemand meine Fragen beantworten als PDS Neuling.
Plan ist zu dritt am 28. und 29.7. nach Lac Blanc zu fahren und von dort aus am Montag den 30.7. weiter nach Morzine und bis zum 4.8 zu bleiben.
Jetzt meine Frage, die Chalets werden immer von Samstag bis Sa. verbucht, geht es dann erst am Montag anzureisen?
Und wie schnell kommen wir per Lift von Morzine nach Chatel und Les Gets ? 
Wir würden uns auch gerne mit anderen zusammen schließen und gemeinsam ein Chalet buchen (Pyrosteiner wollt evtl. noch mit?).
Gruß Jörg.


----------



## molnitza (3. Juli 2012)

Horrorhecker schrieb:


> Also wir suchen noch Leute für Mitte/Ende August, wenn ihr Interesse habt meldet euch
> 
> Bei uns sind auch alle abgesprungen sind auch nurnoch 2 =/



Wenn es bei mir im Juli nichts werden sollte würde ich dankend auf das Angebot zurückkommen. In der Zeit würde ich wenigstens noch kurzfristig Urlaub bekommen.

Ganz nebenbei liegt Frankfurt direkt auf meiner Route


----------



## WarndtWalder.77 (3. Juli 2012)

@ joha
Nach Chatel ist mir die Zeit nicht bekannt,aber von Morzine nach Les Gets hats letzte Woche inkl. Gondel ca. 15 bis 20 Minuten gedauert,je nach Tempo...


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Juli 2012)

joha schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> vielleicht kann mir noch jemand meine Fragen beantworten als PDS Neuling.
> Plan ist zu dritt am 28. und 29.7. nach Lac Blanc zu fahren und von dort aus am Montag den 30.7. weiter nach Morzine und bis zum 4.8 zu bleiben.
> Jetzt meine Frage, die Chalets werden immer von Samstag bis Sa. verbucht, geht es dann erst am Montag anzureisen?
> ...


 
Chalet... na wennst ab samstag zahlst wird keiner was dagegen haben wennst erst am Montag kommst 
Bezüglich des termins hätt ich evtl. interesse. Ich würd allerdings von "unten" her aus Sauze d'Oulx anreisen.

nach chatel brauchst ungefähr ne stunde schätz ich... hab nie auf die uhr geschaut.
Die Supermorzine Gondel hoch, dann Zore Sessellift weiter hoch, weiter dann ein wenig bergauf bergab nach Les Lindarets runter und dann mitm Chaux Fleurie Sessel nach Chatel rüber.
-> hier auf der Karte zu sehen (16 MByte gross ): http://www.portesdusoleil.com/images/upload/portfolio_img/portes_du_soleil_vtt_2012_v5_hd.pdf

prinzipiell muss man aber immer ein wenig aufpassen wenn das wetter instabil ist, da du bei gewitter zu ungünstiger zeit evtl. nicht mehr nach Avoriaz zurück kommst und dann ein Problem hast.

morzine -> Les Gets unstressig (Pleney hoch). zurück auch kein thema da man immer auf der strasse bis morzine runterrollen kann


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Juli 2012)

wo ich grad auf der Karte Torgon sehe ... war da nie. gibts da was gutes?


----------



## WilliWildsau (4. Juli 2012)

In Torgon gibt es die länste Abfahrt der ganzen Region und du kommst unten im Rhonetal raus Den Streckenrekord hält immer noch Nicolas Vouilloz mit einer Zeit von 27min. Habe bis jetzt nur gutes darüber gehört, bin es aber noch nie gefahren. Das Problem ist halt, dass du dich schon ein wenig vom Gebiet entfernst. Es bietet sich eher für die Leute an, die in Chatel/Les Crosets/Morgins aufgeschlagen haben. Für die, die Morzine/Les Gets ihr Quartier beziehen ist es eigentlich zu weit vom Schuß Man hat auch die Möglichkeit unten dann den Zug zu nehmen, der dann Richtung Champery wieder hochfährt.
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## osarias (5. Juli 2012)

Ist diese Strecke auf der Karte eingezeichnet? Die rote eventuell?
Da müsste man doch auch mit Liften wieder hoch kommen und nicht mitm Zug, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andengirl (5. Juli 2012)

Hi,

wer 'ne Unterkunft braucht: eine Schweizer Freundin hat in Morgins eine nette Ferienwohnung, in die max. 6 Leute passen. Wer neugierig geworden ist, kann sich hier informieren:

https://www.wuala.com/andengirl/Dok...e/Reisen/MTB/MTB.Unterkunft/?key=es5misn2qiCw


----------



## Xexano (5. Juli 2012)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> In Torgon gibt es die länste Abfahrt der ganzen Region und du kommst unten im Rhonetal raus Den Streckenrekord hält immer noch Nicolas Vouilloz mit einer Zeit von 27min. Habe bis jetzt nur gutes darüber gehört, bin es aber noch nie gefahren. Das Problem ist halt, dass du dich schon ein wenig vom Gebiet entfernst. Es bietet sich eher für die Leute an, die in Chatel/Les Crosets/Morgins aufgeschlagen haben. Für die, die Morzine/Les Gets ihr Quartier beziehen ist es eigentlich zu weit vom Schuß Man hat auch die Möglichkeit unten dann den Zug zu nehmen, der dann Richtung Champery wieder hochfährt.
> Gruß aus dem Pott!



Hallo,

ich habe so etwas in der Richtung schon mal probiert. Vielleicht war es nicht 100%ig korrekt, aber ich musste da auch ein Teil mit dem Bike hinten auf dem Rücken hochtragen. Achja, dabei bitte genügend Schläuche einpacken, sonst steht man wie ich irgendwann in der Pampa mit zwei(!) längst zerissenen Schläuche. Zum Glück hatte ich damals einen netten Bikepark-Bastler mit seiner Freundin getroffen, die mich mit ihrem Auto dann nach Torgon gebracht haben. 
Ihr müsst aber mal in ner Dirt reinschauen. Morzine #1 O.T.A. beschreibt ein paar Leckerlies für Verwöhnte, denen PdS-Standard nicht genug ist.

Achja.. und diese Torgon-Tour habe ich von Morzine aus gestartet...  Aber nicht mit meinem RMX, sondern mit meinem Nomad. So richtig beeilt habe ich mich dabei auch net so... bin halt ganz normal die schönen Trails da runter gefahren...
Diese Tour hatte ich damals gemacht, weil ich einfach mal einen "Ruhetag" einlegen wollte da mir alles wehtat...

An die, die jetzt heuer in PDS waren: Wie groß war die Warteschlange bei der Gondel in Morzine hoch richtung Les Gets?


----------



## WilliWildsau (5. Juli 2012)

Xexano schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Ihr müsst aber mal in ner Dirt reinschauen. Morzine #1 O.T.A. beschreibt ein paar Leckerlies für Verwöhnte, denen PdS-Standard nicht genug ist.



Die Tipps in der Dirt sind wirklich klasse Besonders die Variante von Avoriaz nach Morzine ist etwas ganz besonderes

Und bezüglich der Strecke nach Torgon kommt man unten an der Zugstation raus und der Lift fährt nur im oberen Teil des Berges

Gruß Jens!


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. Juli 2012)

Welche Dirt Ausgabe soll das sein?


----------



## Kunstflieger (5. Juli 2012)

Wir waren gestern und heute in Chatel, Avoriaz, Morzine u. Les Gets.

Chatel ca. 10min. der Rest ca. 5min. 
Falls du morgen fahren möchtest brauchst Du aber ein Boot 

Gestern und heute ging mit Dirty Dan u. Wetscream noch klar, aber was da gerade vom Himmel kommt erinnert mich an letztes Jahr


----------



## FunkyRay (5. Juli 2012)

Soll sich mal ausregnen... hatte letztes Jahr schon genug Regen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (5. Juli 2012)

Ich setze auf den August. Wobei ich da auch nur 3 trockene Tage am Stück hatte.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Juli 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Welche Dirt Ausgabe soll das sein?



Januar 2012




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pyrosteiner (5. Juli 2012)

Tobilas schrieb:


> *Alter! War das krass!*
> Ich war das erste Mal dabei, mit 15 Leuten in Les Crosets, und das war bestimmt nicht das letzte Mal !!
> 
> 
> ...



Les Crosettes war 2011 am 4. Tag geplant... doof, das ich mir am 3. Tag die Hand gebrochen habe...

Dank Ibuprofen und einer grossen Portion Verrücktheit habe ich mir trotzdem am 4. Tag diesen Blick geholt. Nur die Abfahrt war unmöglich, ich bin mit dem Lift wieder zurück.


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. Juli 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Januar 2012
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 233551
> 
> ...



thx

Kann man das Heft irgendwo nachbestellen? Hab weder Ipad noch Iphone.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (5. Juli 2012)

joha schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> vielleicht kann mir noch jemand meine Fragen beantworten als PDS Neuling.
> Plan ist zu dritt am 28. und 29.7. nach Lac Blanc zu fahren und von dort aus am Montag den 30.7. weiter nach Morzine und bis zum 4.8 zu bleiben.
> Jetzt meine Frage, die Chalets werden immer von Samstag bis Sa. verbucht, geht es dann erst am Montag anzureisen?
> ...



Ich kläre noch Arbeit und überlege noch, hätte inzwischen auch eine Woche später eine Gelegenheit ohne Lac Blanc. Von dem Park hört man zwar nur gutes und wär sicher einen Abstecher wert aber ein Chalet in PDS musst Du von Samstag bis Samstag zahlen, auch wenn Du erst am Montag kommst und bis Samstag bleibst. 

Wegen Lift hat der Eman alles gesagt, wegen Gewitter... wir saßen schon mal für mehrere Stunden in Les Lindarets fest. Das sieht dann so aus:






Von Les Lindarets kann man auf der Straße mit noch vertretbarem Aufwand nach Morzine zurückradeln... Chatel - Morzine... äh... gute Nacht.


----------



## soso79 (6. Juli 2012)

an die, welche gerade unten sind. 

reifentip:
eintweder kaiser hi und baron vo
oder halt komplett schlammreifen ?

kann schlecht einschätzen wie schnell es abtrocknet ?


----------



## Xexano (6. Juli 2012)

Ich kriege kein Embedded Video hin, also hier nur der Link... viel Spaß bei der süchtigen Tagesträumerei! 

http://mpora.com/videos/AA68uFIlCT6


----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. Juli 2012)

soso79 schrieb:


> an die, welche gerade unten sind.
> 
> reifentip:
> eintweder kaiser hi und baron vo
> ...



Wenn Du länger als 3 Tage in PdS bist dann nimm Reifen für alle Bedingungen mit. PDS ist recht groß - ich hab schon erlebt das es in Chatel geschifft hat und "suppig" war und in Les Gets wars staubtrocken.

Ausserdem gibts dort noch total unterschiedliche Böden die unterschiedlich schnell abtrocknen.


----------



## soso79 (6. Juli 2012)

ja sind ganze woche da wie letztes jahr auch, nur da hatten wir komplett sonne. reifen sind 3 sätze am start 

- aber trotzdem, wie sind gerade die streckenverhältnisse bzw wie in morzine/chatel/les gets ?


----------



## jazzi (6. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich schaffe es erst vom 1.-8.9. nach PDS.
Leider finde ich keine Infos welche Lifte da noch offen haben. Auf der Homepage habe ich ein Angebot in Les gets gefunden.
Jetzt die Frage an die PDS-Erfahrenen.
Macht das zu der Zeit noch Sinn?

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (6. Juli 2012)

Ich bin die letzte Woche hinten Kaiser gefahren, am Sonntag ging vorne der Baron und seit Montag nur noch Dirty Dan vorne.


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. Juli 2012)

jazzi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich schaffe es erst vom 1.-8.9. nach PDS.
> Leider finde ich keine Infos welche Lifte da noch offen haben. Auf der Homepage habe ich ein Angebot in Les gets gefunden.
> Jetzt die Frage an die PDS-Erfahrenen.
> ...



Hier sind die Öffnungszeiten.

Du kannst die Parks Les Gets, Chatel etc. halt noch einzeln nutzen. Müsstest aber halt mit dem Auto hin- und herfahren:

http://de.portesdusoleil.com/skilift.html

An deiner Stelle würd ich mir da die Vignette und den weiten Weg sparen und nach Livigno fahren.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (7. Juli 2012)

jazzi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich schaffe es erst vom 1.-8.9. nach PDS.
> Leider finde ich keine Infos welche Lifte da noch offen haben. Auf der Homepage habe ich ein Angebot in Les gets gefunden.
> Jetzt die Frage an die PDS-Erfahrenen.
> ...



Eine Übersicht wann welche Lifte zu machen habe ich 1 oder 2 Seiten zuvor gepostet... ist es so schwer ein paar Beiträge zu lesen oder google zu nutzen?

Sorry aber das musste sein und der Mittelpunkt um Avoriaz macht am 2.9. zu, somit sind die wichtigsten Verbindungen gekappt und es ist das Auto nötig um von A nach B zu kommen.


----------



## joha__ (7. Juli 2012)

Danke für die gute Beschreibung an alle,
kanns kaum erwarten das es los geht.
Bekannte sind jetzt die Woche unten mal schauen was die so berichten.
@Pyrosteiner : Lac Blanc bleibt bei uns im Plan, auch wenn wir dann 2 Tage umsonst bezahlen.
Kann einer ein Chalet in Morzine, nähe Lift für 3-4 Leut empfehlen?
Gruß Jörg.


----------



## WarndtWalder.77 (7. Juli 2012)

Für Lift-Nähe seid ihr aber echt früh dran,ich drück euch die Daumen


----------



## moparisti (8. Juli 2012)

Hallo, wir wollen Mitte August auch runter fahren. Würden dann aber bei den temperaturen lieber in der Nähe von einem Gewässer absteigen.
Also wir suchen einen Campingplatz an einem See. Gibts da was badetaugliches oder fällt das flach?
Weiss vielleicht jemand ob von Genfer See aus ein Bus fährt in die Berge?
Merci vorab


----------



## roestiii (8. Juli 2012)

servus,
fahren auch runter,geplant ist vom 30.07-06.08 zu fahren,nur gestaltet sich es schwer ein chalet zu finden,da alle nur ab samstag zu beziehen sind....nun die frage ob hier jmnd schon erfahrungen gesammelt hat,ob es auch moeglich ist diese nicht am sa zu beziehen...da wir von Mo-Mo dort bleiben wollten...und somit ein spaeterer einzug und auszug am Sa nicht sinnvoll ist.
Irgendwelche Tipps wo man noch schauen koennte?


----------



## osarias (8. Juli 2012)

Da bekommt man doch immer auch kurzfristig noch was. Ist doch nicht so überlaufen wie im Winter,...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (8. Juli 2012)

Bekommen tut man immer was, stimmt.

Aber in Liftnähe wirds eng oder teuer.

@ röstii... 2010 wollten wir von So bis So fahren - wir haben nichts gefunden bzw. das günstigste war 50% für die 2. Woche zu zahlen. Das haben wir nicht und waren dann eben von So - Sa.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobilas (8. Juli 2012)

moparisti schrieb:


> Hallo, wir wollen Mitte August auch runter fahren. Würden dann aber bei den temperaturen lieber in der Nähe von einem Gewässer absteigen.
> Also wir suchen einen Campingplatz an einem See. Gibts da was badetaugliches oder fällt das flach?
> Weiss vielleicht jemand ob von Genfer See aus ein Bus fährt in die Berge?
> Merci vorab



Hi,
oberhalb von Les Gets is'n schöner kleiner  Badesee, ob man da Campen kann.....? Jedenfalls sah das einladend aus 





Gruß
Roland


----------



## Rad-ab (9. Juli 2012)

Darfste in dem See überhaupt baden?
Wir sind 2009 genau an dem See bei einer schönen Enduro Tour vorbei gekommen und ich meine mich zu Erinnern,
dass man dort nicht baden durfte
...damals bei 30°C (gefühlt 40 ) im Schatten sah er aber auch ähnlich verlockend wie auf dem Bild aus. 
Ansonsten gibt es noch den großen See zwischen Les Lindarets und 
Morzine, aber nen Campingplatz gibbet da glaub ich nicht. Aber wenn man
den Rückweg nach Morzine über den See legt und nicht über Avoriaz,
kann man da ja noch rein springen.....
...ist nur die Frage ob wir diesen Sommer noch die Temperaturen dafür bekommen?  

...aber für uns gehts am WE erstmal nach Saalbach


----------



## Forstking (9. Juli 2012)

Also in Les Gets darf man definitiv baden!
Da kommt dann jemand und knöpf dir 3 oder so ab...
aber wenns warm ist kann man da jut ne pause machen



Rad-ab schrieb:


> Darfste in dem See überhaupt baden?
> Wir sind 2009 genau an dem See bei einer schönen Enduro Tour vorbei gekommen und ich meine mich zu Erinnern,
> dass man dort nicht baden durfte
> ...damals bei 30°C (gefühlt 40 ) im Schatten sah er aber auch ähnlich verlockend wie auf dem Bild aus.
> ...


----------



## Tobilas (9. Juli 2012)

...is en bissle schlecht zu sehn, aber da waren welche im Wasser und hatten offensichtlich auch Spaß  es war ja bestes Wetter Anfang Juli!
Was ich nicht sagen kann, ob du da campen kannst.....


----------



## Pyrosteiner (9. Juli 2012)

Direkt am See habe ich noch niemanden campen sehen - baden sehr wohl.

Aber da wo die Strecken zusammengehen und die paar Hindernisse stehen ehe man die Straße quert ist ein Parkplatz und da dort standen schon mehrmals Wohnmobile und auch Zelte.


----------



## Piranha911 (10. Juli 2012)

Wir wollen am We das erste Mal nach PdS. Allerdings nur für 2,5 Tage. So wie ich das verstanden habe ist Morzine der zentralste und empfehlenswerteste Ort. Allerdings ist das ca. 1h länger zu fahren als z.B. Champery. 

Welche Ausgangsbasis empfehlt ihr für einen Kurztrip?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlfredF (10. Juli 2012)

dann würde ich nach Chatel gehen und den halben Tag in Morgins fahren. In Chatel/Lindarets/Avoriaz haste genug, um dich 2 Tage auszutoben...
viel Spass..


----------



## Tobilas (10. Juli 2012)

hab gebucht, ne Hütte in Chatel für 10 Leute, letzte Woche im August. Jetzt heißtet Daumen drücken, daß das Wetter mitspielt!


----------



## Piranha911 (10. Juli 2012)

Ok, danke... Chatel ist also empfehlenswerter als Champery?


----------



## Tabletop84 (10. Juli 2012)

Es liegt halt zentraler und die Trails in Chatel fand ich auch am abewchslungsreichsten. Gucks dir halt auf der Karte an:

http://www.portesdusoleil.com/images/upload/portfolio_img/portes_du_soleil_vtt_2012_v5_hd.pdf

Werde morgen auch endlich für Anfang August buchen.


----------



## jammerlappen (10. Juli 2012)

Morgins fand ich definitv am geilsten. Chatel hat in weiten Teilen ne Generalüberholung nötig.
Näxstes Mal werd ich auch in der Schweiz die Basis haben!


----------



## Sir Galahad (10. Juli 2012)

Der See in Les Gets ist zum Baden da, veralgt aber bei lÃ¤ngerem heiÃen Wetter im Hochsommer gerne und wird dann gesperrt. TagsÃ¼ber sind da Rettungsschwimmer und es kostet 3 â¬ - zelten ist definitiv nicht. Morzine hat auch ein groÃes Freibad und es ist generell mehr los.


----------



## chatelbiking (12. Juli 2012)

guten tag 
alle zusammen ich habe eine frage ich würde gerne ende Juli nach pds gehen und gerne mit einem vw bus dort campen am liebsten am bikepark chatel hat hier jemand Erfahrungswert ob das geht am bikepark chatel und wie siehst aus mit duschen Klos und Strom ?
wäre super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte


----------



## SebDuderino (12. Juli 2012)

Hi, wir haben letztes Jahr am Parkplatz vom Lift gecampt. Man sollte etwas aufpassen mit Grillen / offenem Feuer. Ansonsten scheint das geduldet zu sein (zumindest war es letztes Jahr so). Duschen gibt es keine, Strom auch nicht (habe mein Handy kurz an einer Außensteckdose von einem Restaurant aufladen können). Es gibt eine kleine Holzbude mit Toiletten und Waschbecken drin. Zum Duschen lädt ein Bergbach ein, die Wassertemperatur beträgt angenehme 3 Grad (gefühlt). Alternativ kann man sich noch mit den Schläuchen der Bike-Waschstation duschen (ebenfalls 3 Grad, da das Wasser direkt aus dem Bergbach kommt). Also: campen geht wahrscheinlich klar, Klos gibts auch, aber auf alles andere musst du verzichten. Auch der Weg nach Chatel ins Dorf selbst ist ziemlich lang, weil der Lift relativ weit außerhalb liegt. Also eben mal schnell zum Supermarkt oder in die Bar ist nur mit dem Auto möglich. 1 Woche lang konnte ich das ganz gut überstehen, aber sehr komfortabel oder entspannt ist es meiner Meinung nach nicht gerade (dafür quasi umsonst).


----------



## chatelbiking (12. Juli 2012)

@SebDuderino 
vielen dank für deine eindrücke du hast mir sehr geholfen


----------



## Stromberg (13. Juli 2012)

Wie sehen die Strecken in Chatel denn aktuell aus? Wir wollen am So auf der Durchreise zur Mega nen Tag dort fahren. Tuns Minions, oder ist es richtig siffig auf den Waldabschnitten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (18. Juli 2012)

Wie kommt man jetzt am besten nach Morgins?

Ist das der einzige Weg?







Ist das mit Dhler machbar?


----------



## Piranha911 (18. Juli 2012)

Morgins ist vom Pointe de Mossette (oberhalb Les Crosets) aus schon angeschrieben. Du kannst bis Morgins auf Feldwegen abrollen...


----------



## SebDuderino (18. Juli 2012)

Auf dem Bild zu sehen ist nur der Rückweg. Der ist auf jeden Fall mit Dhler machbar. Der Hinweg aber auf jeden Fall auch, da geht es nur bergab. Man muss mit dem Lift "Mossettes" bei Lindarets hoch. An der Bergstation steigt man dann aus und fährt nach rechts quasi 270 ° unter dem Lift wieder durch. Und dann folgt man dem Waldweg, die Abfahrt ist ewig lang aber es sind keine DH-Trails, sondern nur Waldweg. Man kommt am Ende am Lift in Morgins raus. Vielleicht kann Dir jemand die Sache nach dem Aussteigen noch genauer erklären, so genau weiß ich das nicht mehr.


----------



## pfalz (20. Juli 2012)

Für alle, die am 21.07.-22.07. nach Les Gets fahren: dort ist internationales Festival der mechanischen Musik (japp, das gibt's...). Heute wars schon nervtötend: Einige Straßen im Ort sind komplett gesperrt, Umleitungen, so man denn welche findet, werden ignoriert oder zugeparkt...also am besten per Lift anreisen oder etwas außerhalb parken...


----------



## soso79 (20. Juli 2012)

******** das schon rum ist - next jahr länger und auf jeden auch mal nach morgins, dies jahr nicht geschafft

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/22299/h



richtig einbetten klappt iwie nicht...


----------



## Gixer (21. Juli 2012)

Morgen, ich möchte heute Abend /nacht Richtung PDS aufbrechen.
Leider ist mein Mitfahrer abgesprungen :-(
Deshalb was für kurzentschlossenen : von heute bis Mittwoch nach PDS !!!
Komme aus Stuttgart !
Genauer Ziel- Ort  und Unterkunft ist offen ( wird sich schon was finden )
Hat jemand Bock mitzukommen ???
Gruß


----------



## sashinsky (22. Juli 2012)

Also wir hatten bis gestern unser Lager in Chatel und sind einen Tag mit dem Auto nach Morgins. Und das würde ich persönlich jedem empfehlen. Denn wenn man einmal da ist , will man nicht wieder weg. Die Strecken dort sind so genial das man dort ruhig mal nen reinen Bikeparktag einlegen kann.


----------



## sashinsky (22. Juli 2012)

Hier auch gleich noch'n kurzes Video von dem neuen Trail in Chatel


----------



## Tabletop84 (22. Juli 2012)

DonHarzcore schrieb:


> Also wir hatten bis gestern unser Lager in Chatel und sind einen Tag mit dem Auto nach Morgins. Und das würde ich persönlich jedem empfehlen. Denn wenn man einmal da ist , will man nicht wieder weg. Die Strecken dort sind so genial das man dort ruhig mal nen reinen Bikeparktag einlegen kann.



Ich will auch auf jeden Fall hin aber was spricht denn gegen Hinfahren mit Lift? Dauert das zu lang?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sashinsky (22. Juli 2012)

Ja genau , es dauert zu lange. Wir waren von liftstart bis liftende dort , sind fast pausenlos gebolzt und haben trotzdem fast geflennt als wir aufhören mussten 
Sicherlich ist eine schöne runde durchs Gebiet top. Aber in Morgins kann man gern mal nen ganzen Tag verbringen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (23. Juli 2012)

Ok, aber der Hinweg sollte doch in max. 2-3h machbar sein!? Zurück müssten wir dann um 15:30 damit wir den in Champoussin noch kriegen.



SebDuderino schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild zu sehen ist nur der Rückweg. Der ist auf jeden Fall mit Dhler machbar. Der Hinweg aber auf jeden Fall auch, da geht es nur bergab. Man muss mit dem Lift "Mossettes" bei Lindarets hoch. An der Bergstation steigt man dann aus und fährt nach rechts quasi 270 ° unter dem Lift wieder durch. Und dann folgt man dem Waldweg, die Abfahrt ist ewig lang aber es sind keine DH-Trails, sondern nur Waldweg. Man kommt am Ende am Lift in Morgins raus. Vielleicht kann Dir jemand die Sache nach dem Aussteigen noch genauer erklären, so genau weiß ich das nicht mehr.



Das heißt der Hinweg läuf über den Col des Portes du Soleil da auf der Karte und über diesen lilalen Weg in diesem Tal das in Morgins quasi mündet?!

Ich habs, schätze hier geht's rein.

https://maps.google.de/maps?q=46.194604,6.83122&num=1&t=h&z=17


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (23. Juli 2012)

Hätte noch für kurzentschlossene ne Bleibe anzubieten:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=590234


----------



## rigger (23. Juli 2012)

Wollte 1.9. ne Woche nach Chatel, kann einer von euch ne Bude für 4 Leute empfehlen, am besten mit Bikekeller und Terrasse oder so. Wo in Chatel ist egal.

Hab gesehen das es Angebote gibt für Wohnungen und Chalets für 139,- die Woche incl. liftpass pro Person. Man muss halt voll Buchen halt 4 Leute in ein 4er Appartment 6 in ein 6er, usw....


----------



## WilliWildsau (23. Juli 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Wie kommt man jetzt am besten nach Morgins?
> 
> Ist das der einzige Weg?
> 
> ...



Klar ist das mit dem Downhiller machbar Du fährst vom Lift Pointe de Moisettes aus den breiten(blau markiert) Schotterweg Richtung "Col du Portes du Soleil" und vom Col geht es dann die gestrichelte lila Linie nach Morgins und du kommst wie beschrieben am Lift unten raus Und Morgins ist wirklich der Geheimtipp und am wenigsten frequentiert, aber durch Ben Walkers Arbeit das Kronjuwel in PDS


----------



## fishbone121 (23. Juli 2012)

also die 2 Strecke in Morgins haben mich jetzt nicht wirklich vom Hocker gerissen... 

Weiß jemand, wenn man aufm Parkplatz voM Pre-la-Joux Bikepark camped, obs da irgendwie ne Möglichkeit gibt an Strom zu kommen? (gopro etc.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pEju (23. Juli 2012)

fahre voraussichtlich die zweite august woche nach portes du soleil. 

sind die da mit fahrrad diebstählen immernoch so aktiv?

das beste wird wohl sein, das bike mit in die pension zu nehmen und im zimmer noch anzuschließen. im auto werde ich es bestimmt nicht lassen. wenn dann suchen sich die diebe schon die hochwertigen bikes raus und ich will nicht ohne bike wieder heim fahren müssen...


----------



## Tabletop84 (23. Juli 2012)

Ist das da echt so schlimm? Hab da noch nix gehört aber ich werd auch ein fettes Motoradschloss und Alarmanlage mitnehmen. Die Frage ist nur ob wir die Räder in die Wohnung nehmen sollen. Ist schon blöd wenn man eigentlich extra 'ne Garage und einen Skikeller hat.


----------



## fishbone121 (23. Juli 2012)

und wie soll man das machen beim Campen?


----------



## Kunstflieger (23. Juli 2012)

pEju schrieb:


> fahre voraussichtlich die zweite august woche nach portes du soleil.
> 
> sind die da mit fahrrad diebstählen immernoch so aktiv?
> 
> das beste wird wohl sein, das bike mit in die pension zu nehmen und im zimmer noch anzuschließen. im auto werde ich es bestimmt nicht lassen. wenn dann suchen sich die diebe schon die hochwertigen bikes raus und ich will nicht ohne bike wieder heim fahren müssen...



Das Ist da nicht mehr oder weniger schlimm wie woanders, ich vermute wir damals ( 2010 in Morzine )  einfach nur Pech. Wir hatte vor zwei Wochen auch einfach die Räder nur in der Garage stehen und da ist nix passiert.


----------



## Tabletop84 (23. Juli 2012)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> und wie soll man das machen beim Campen?



Was meinst? Ich hab das Zeug eigentlich um beim Campen ruihg schlafen zu können. Die Alarmanlage ist so ein Ding das mal irgendwer meiner Schwester geschenkt hat. Da ist so 'ne Schnur dran und wenn man dran zieht löst sich ein Sift und der Alarm geht runter. Am besten alle Räder zusammenschließen und sowas irgendwo unauffällig befestigen.


----------



## fishbone121 (23. Juli 2012)

wo kann man so ne Alarmanlage kaufen, schnell?  hab nur noch 2 Tage...


----------



## Tabletop84 (23. Juli 2012)

Sowas könntest du nehmen:

https://www.google.de/search?q=alar...&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## mehrgrip (25. Juli 2012)

Mal ne Zwischenfrage eines nicht Ortskundigen.
Lohnt sich der Besuch auch wenn man eher der CrossCountryBiker ist ? 
Und bevorzugt ein leichtes Race Hardtail fährt, oder sind die Streckennetze komplett nur für die typischen DH´ll und Freerider .

Habe gehört es gibt ein paar Strecken die man schön mit dem Lift anfährt und ausgedehnte Tagestouren fahren kann.

Grüsse


----------



## Rad-ab (25. Juli 2012)

mehrgrip schrieb:


> Mal ne Zwischenfrage eines nicht Ortskundigen.
> Lohnt sich der Besuch auch wenn man eher der CrossCountryBiker ist ?
> Und bevorzugt ein leichtes Race Hardtail fährt, oder sind die Streckennetze komplett nur für die typischen DH´ll und Freerider .
> 
> Habe gehört es gibt ein paar Strecken die man schön mit dem Lift anfährt und ausgedehnte Tagestouren fahren kann.


Man kann schöne Liftunterstützte Tagestouren machen.
Ob das mit nem Race Hardtail Spaß macht wage ich allerdings zu bezweifeln.
Das Gelände dort ist schon sehr ruppig, und selbst die Schotterrampen 
haben ganz ordentliche Brocken im Weg liegen.
Ich denke nen Allmountain Fully sollte es wenigstens sein.
(alles natürlich imho)


----------



## mehrgrip (25. Juli 2012)

Ok, ich habs mir irgendwie gedacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (25. Juli 2012)

Das Trailangebot ist derart groß das sich da sicher auch was finden lässt das mit sehr wenig Federweg Spaß macht. Allerdings muss man das erst mal finden und auf dem Weg dahin eventuell über Bremswellen ballern die mit einem Race Hardtail mit sub 100mm Federweg in der Front mit Sicherheit keinen Spaß machen. Potente Bremse sollte natürlich auch dran sein.


----------



## osarias (25. Juli 2012)

Weiß jemand einen Bikeshop in Morzine oder Les Gets der eine FOX40 Kartusche Servicen kann. Also einer der auch die Ersatzteile da hat. Mir hats heute, mal wieder, die Kartusche zerlegt. Wird langsam mal Zeit für eine neue Gabel,...


----------



## fishbone121 (25. Juli 2012)

kommt man mit Bigbikes von morzine nach Châtel? Mach mir Sorgen über den Weg vom Ende vom Super-morzine nach les Lindarets? Sieht nach ner ordentlichen Steigung aus oder ist das für jedermann easy?


----------



## Kunstflieger (25. Juli 2012)

Bisschen schieben, 10-15 min.


----------



## Tabletop84 (25. Juli 2012)

Das ist nix, wenn du mit orgentlich Schwung reinfährst musst du kaum mehr als 100m schieben.



osarias schrieb:


> Weiß jemand einen Bikeshop in Morzine oder Les Gets der eine FOX40 Kartusche Servicen kann. Also einer der auch die Ersatzteile da hat. Mir hats heute, mal wieder, die Kartusche zerlegt. Wird langsam mal Zeit für eine neue Gabel,...



hab mal hier für dich gefragt:

http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/f19/anyone-morzine-les-gets-area-july-251010/index6/


----------



## Pyrosteiner (26. Juli 2012)

Mit meinem IH Sunday hab ich diese Strecke immer ohne schieben überbrückt. 
Ansonsten muss man nur ein paar Meter bergauf schieben, das ist nicht schlimm.


----------



## WilliWildsau (27. Juli 2012)

@mehrgrip
Wenn du mich jetzt fragst, dann würde ich definitiv ja sagen Wenn ich früher in den Alpen gefahren bin, hatte ich 60mm Federweg vorne und war über die grandiosen Eindrücke dankbar, die ich erleben durfte Und PDS ist ja ein riesiges Gebiet, was nicht nur den DH/Freeride-Sport bedient. Es gibt soviele landschaftlich schöne Touren, die mit einem Hardtail zu fahren sind und du hast halt immer die Möglichkeit auch mal einen Lift zu benutzen Also die Verbindungswege sind mit einem Hardtail auf jeden Fall fahrbar, wenn man seine Geschwindigkeit dem Untergrund anpasst Und bei vielen Bremsrillen kann man auch rechts&links daneben herfahren und dann sind die Rillen gar nicht mehr so schlimm Durch die Mitte fahren sie alle Ich kann dir nur den Tipp geben, wenn du woanders in den Bergen biken würdest, warum dann nicht in PDS? In Whistler sind auch genug Strecken für die Cross-Country-Fraktion nur das sieht halt nicht so spektakulär aus, aber es ist doch das worum es geht. Eine geile Zeit in der Natur mit grandiosen Erlebnissen Mein erster Aufenthalt war 2003 mit einem Scott FX-1 mit 125mm vorne & 100mm hinten und ich hatte viel Freude in dem Gebiet und als Reservebike hatte ich bei den letzten Aufenthalten auch mein Hardtail mit

@fishbone121
Nimm das jetzt nich persönlich, aber bei manchen Aussagen frage ich mich echt, ob wir von der gleichen Ecke sprechen und den gleichen Strecken Zu Morgins schreibst du, dass du die Strecken nicht so toll fandest. Aber dir ist schon klar, dass dort der Mann sich niedergelassen hat, der einen sehr großen Anteil daran trägt, dass dieses Gebiet diese Strecken zu bieten hat. Ben Walker hat überall seine Finger im Spiel und ich habe in 2005 in Les Crosets kennengelernt, wo er uns einen Flyer gegeben hat um auf seine Strecke in Morgins hingewiesen hat. Er sagte zu uns: "Come and enjoy" und wir haben am nächsten Tag die Tour nach Morgins gemacht und es war eine der besten Touren, die je mit meiner Wildsau gemacht habe Aber er war damals schon seiner Zeit voraus und manche Dinge waren nur Und seitdem ist viel dazugekommen und er weiß definitiv, wie man baut Champery,Chatel&Morgins sind eigentlich alles seine Handschrift, die durch tatkräftige Unterstützung ausgeführt wurde
Und zu der Verbindung Super Morzine-Les Lindarets gibt es eigentlich eine Verbindung, die sogar als PDS-VTT-Route ausgeschildert ist, die dich ohne großes Trampeln außer einer kleinen Steigung zum Lift nach Chatel führt. Und für die ganz trampelfaulen kann man auch oben an der Aspahltstraße die nach Lindarets runterführt runterrollen. Aber auf den Verbindungsweg würde ich nicht verzichten


----------



## dubbel (28. Juli 2012)

es gibt zwar jedes jahr einen neuen thread, aber ich hab das gefühl, die fragen sind immer c & p.


----------



## Schildi (29. Juli 2012)

habe morgen noch nen platz im Auto frei Göttingen-Morzine und am 11. zurück, kann euch auch irgendwo einladen und kosten liegern um die 35 ihr müsst nich mal das rad zerlegen http://www.mitfahrgelegenheit.de/lifts/show/35b503411ebe1930cd794959a3a2bfb5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainmaxx (30. Juli 2012)

SO DA
hab jetzt alle 11 seiten gelesen und weiß mittlerweile auch das das Angebot riesig ist.

Deswegen wollte ich mir auch diese Frage ersparen aber für 2 Leute hab ich trotzdem kein halbwegs gescheites Appartment gefunden.

Wie sieht das mit diesem Multipass aus?

Das ist der Bikepark schon dabei und davon alle gebiete? (morzine, chatel,...)

Da ich mit Info so überhäuft bin hab ich dezent den Überlick verloren.

Freunde von mir haben gesagt für "Downhillstrecken" auf jeden fall in Chatel was suchen, weil die Ausgangsposition am besten ist!?


Also Appartment für 2 mit Bikeparkkarte in Chatel!!!!!!!!!!!

Vorschlag?


Wär saugeil!!!

Wenn noch wer dabei wäre von 24 AUG bis 2SEP oder gar was hat wo wir uns dazu begeben können dann bin ich auch offen


THANX


----------



## Tabletop84 (30. Juli 2012)

Guck bei Homeholidays aber die meisten Ferienwohnungen sind für 4 oder mehr Leute ausgelegt. Der multipass hat nix mit der Liftkarte für die Beiker zu tun.

Morzine ist zetraler als Chatel aber auch ok.

Guck nach den Öffnungszeiten der Lifte auf der portes du soleil Lifete da machen einge schon Ende august zu.


----------



## dubbel (30. Juli 2012)

multipass gilt nicht für liftbenutzung für beiker. 
kommst halt billiger ins freibad etc.


----------



## mountainmaxx (30. Juli 2012)

Thanx für die schnellen antworten.

Das mit dem Multipass is schon mal eine gute Info


Das mit appartment für 2 pers. is wirklich schwieriger als gedacht:-( freu mich noch auf weitere antworten



Danke danke danke


----------



## *spacey* (31. Juli 2012)

Ich kann dir auch Morzine empfehlen, da biste relativ schnell Ã¼berall. Liftticket hat fÃ¼r 6 Tage 93â¬ gekostet!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (31. Juli 2012)

Frage zu den Lifttickets...

Es ist bei Kona Bikeparks ja so das ich 20% auf ein Liftticket erhalte sobald ich an der Kasse eine Keycard oder Kassenbeleg eines anderen Kona-Bikeparks aus 2012 vorlege.

Beispiel mit einer Liftkarte aus Leogang bekommt man in Spicak 20% Rabatt und zahlt bei der Tageskarte statt 20 Euro nur 16 Euro.

Meine Frage ist nun ob diese 20% auch sicher auf Mehrtageskarten gelten. Wenn ich also mit einem Ticket aus Leogang in Les Gets an der Kasse stehe und eine 6-tages Karte kaufe... zahl ich dann statt der 93 Euro nur 74,40 Euro ???

Verfügt evtl. jemand über so gute französischkenntnisse um diese Frage in Les Gets klären zu lassen?

Wäre super wenn das Ergebnis bis Freitag bekannt wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Forstking (1. August 2012)

na toll sonntag gehts nach morzine und was ist vorhergesagt??? Regen....


----------



## Tabletop84 (1. August 2012)

Ich bin auch hocherfreut! Wär ja auch furchtbar gewesen wenn dieses Jahr beim Fahren mal nicht alles schön nass und verdreckt wird. 


Wie man sieht kann man auch bei dem Wetter Spaß haben aber richtig komfortabel ist das nur wenn man sich jeden Tag komplett neu einkleiden kann.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. August 2012)

Tja, falsches datum  ... Bin seid 2 Wochen in den italienischen und französischen Alpen bei Sonne und besten Bedingungen   und fahr pünktlich zum Regen Heim *fg*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tabletop84 (1. August 2012)

Ich wäre auch schon lange da gewesen wenn meine Mitfahrer eher Zeit gehabt hätten. Naja letztes Jahr hab mich mir dafür fett die Birne verbrannt.


----------



## *spacey* (1. August 2012)

Wir hatten mitte juli auch traumhaftes wetter


----------



## Tabletop84 (1. August 2012)

Ja is ja gut jetzt. ^^


----------



## Pyrosteiner (1. August 2012)

Heute ist erst Mittwoch, bis zum Wochenende bzw. nächste Woche kann sich noch vieles ändern. Positiv denken...

Bis jetzt war immer noch ein schlechter Tag  dabei, so wirds nächste Woche wohl auch sein wenn ich dort bin.


Das dumme an der Vorhersage derzeit ist das von Gewittern die Rede ist. Da schalten alle Lifte aus ....


----------



## Tabletop84 (1. August 2012)

Das wär wirklich blöd.


----------



## Grashalm (1. August 2012)

Bis wann haben denn die Supermärkte Samstags geöffnet in Morzine?


----------



## dasfonz (1. August 2012)

Carrefour Market MORZINE
PLACE DE LA POSTE 
74110  MORZINE
Latitude: 46.18048 - Longitude : 6.70704
Tél :  04.50.74.77.77

Horaires d'ouverture :
du lundi au vendredi de 08h30 à 12h30 et de 14h00 à 19h30
samedi de 08h30 à 19h30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grashalm (1. August 2012)

Super, danke!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (1. August 2012)

Hat niemand eine Ahnung bezüglich des Kona-Bikeparkrabatts in Les Gets?


----------



## FunkyRay (2. August 2012)

Ab Dienstag wirds doch schon besser und warm genug ist es auch, dass alles schnell trocknet, zumindest die offenen Strecken.
Forest Gump und die Strecken auf der Super Morzine Seite durch den Wald werden halt wieder lustig.

Wo seid ihr, Tabletop?


----------



## fishbone121 (2. August 2012)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> @fishbone121
> Nimm das jetzt nich persönlich, aber bei manchen Aussagen frage ich mich  echt, ob wir von der gleichen Ecke sprechen und den gleichen Strecken
> 
> 
> ...



Naja ist wohl geschmackssache.  In châtel hatte ich jedoch deutlich mehr spaß  








WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Und zu der Verbindung Super Morzine-Les Lindarets...



Danke, lief einwandfrei! Hat mein Kumpel sogar chainless gepackt


----------



## pEju (2. August 2012)

wer fährt denn am jetzt am wochenende runter und hätte vllt noch platz im auto?

von / über stuttgart bzw A81?


----------



## Tabletop84 (2. August 2012)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Ab Dienstag wirds doch schon besser und warm genug ist es auch, dass alles schnell trocknet, zumindest die offenen Strecken.
> Forest Gump und die Strecken auf der Super Morzine Seite durch den Wald werden halt wieder lustig.
> 
> Wo seid ihr, Tabletop?



Ich bin halt Pessimist und rechne bis MItte der Woche mit REgen. 

Wir sind in Morzine einquartiert, nähe dem Schwimmbad.

@pEju Wir fahren die A5 und haben leider schon voll


----------



## Pyrosteiner (3. August 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ich bin halt Pessimist und rechne bis MItte der Woche mit REgen.
> 
> Wir sind in Morzine einquartiert, nähe dem Schwimmbad.
> 
> @pEju Wir fahren die A5 und haben leider schon voll




Hm, ich glaub wir sind ca. 1 KM vom Freibad weg, ist das nun auch Nähe oder schon weiter weg??

Wenn man sich mal treffen will wären konkretere Angaben echt gut.  


Beim Wetterbericht wird mir langsam auch übel... Dienstag nur noch 12 Grad und nur noch Regen.... 
Hoffentlich tritt das nicht ein und die Meteorologen täuschen sich wie so oft.


----------



## Jochen_DC (3. August 2012)

Hey Leute mir wurde heut Nacht aus der Garage in Morzine mein poliertes M3 mit weißer BOS Gabel gestohlen. Falls es jemand irgendwo sieht bitte melden. Ansonsten watch your bikes.

Danke Fab


----------



## Tabletop84 (3. August 2012)

Och nee, wie blöd. Also bin ich doch nicht paranoid wenn ich Motorradschloss und Alarmanlage mitnehme. Fallls ich es sehe geb ich Bescheid.

@Pyro

Wir sind glaub näher dran, 100m über der Straße am Hang. Wenn die Wetterlage aber so unbeständig ist wie angekündigt werden wir uns vermutlich die ersten zwei Tage vertärkt auf der PLeney rumtreiben. Da wird man sich schon über den Weg laufen denk ich. Kumpel hat auch Probleme mit seinem Leatt. Du hast noch das grüne Sunday?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stromberg (3. August 2012)

Falls moeglich wuerde ich das Auto vor die Garage stellen. Kam mir anfangs uebertrieben vor, aber ich bevorzuge, zu denen zu gehoeren, die diese Horrornachrichten nur von anderen lesen.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (3. August 2012)

Jochen, das ist schei$$e - ich drück alle Daumen und die grossen Zehen das Dein Bike wieder auftaucht.  *gleich noch ein weiteres Schloss ins Auto werfen*

Wo warst Du denn untergebracht, wie war das Bike und Garage gesichert?




Tabletop, wie heisst denn das Apartement? Le Bellevue oder so ähnlich? ISt das direkt über dem Freibad, im ersten Stock was für 10 Leute und im 2. Stock für 4 Leute mit kleinem Garten und so?

Wenn ja, da ist es TOP, ich war dort 2010.

Ich hab noch mein uraltes grünes Sunday mit ein paar Aufklebern drauf. Wenn wer mit so einem Bike rumschleicht auf den Strecken dann bin ich das.  



Edit: Die Wettervorhersage ist mal wieder sehr komisch... gestern abend wird für Dienstag ein halber Weltuntergang prophezeit, heute: 
"Es wird ein strahlend schöner Tag, ein paar Wolken am Morgen lösen sich auf."


----------



## Tabletop84 (3. August 2012)

Es heißt "residence le bouton d'or" wo es genau ist weiß ich noch gar nicht weil ich für die straße "331 routes des encoches" gar keinen Treffer bei google maps kriege. Garten haben wir glaub nicht, nur Balkon.

So wie es aussieht wird am Sonntag schon ordentlich was runterkommen. Ich hoffe nur das es nicht durchregnet.


----------



## Forstking (3. August 2012)

wetterbericht wird von tag zu tag besser


----------



## FunkyRay (3. August 2012)

@Jochen: Daumen drücken, dass sich was tut
Ich bin so heiß wie Frittenfett... morgen um diese Zeit haben wir hoffentlich schon 2-3 Abfahrten hinter uns und schmeiße gerade den Grill an


----------



## Tabletop84 (3. August 2012)

Wie früh fahrt ihr denn los das ihr das schafft? Oder seid ihr jetzt schon unterwegs?

Wegen Wetter guck ich immer hier: http://www.alpenverein.de/DAV-Services/Bergwetter/

Instabil heißt wohl das überall was runterkommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (3. August 2012)

Also wir in München treffen uns um 5 Uhr, laden noch ein paar Sachen um und werden wohl so gegen halb sechs loskommen. Wir haben aber nicht vor, am Samstag noch richtig zu biken... vielleicht eine Morzinerunde um aktuelles Kartenmaterial zu holen.


Mann ist das packen immer nervig... überlege schon ne Stunde was ich vergessen haben könnte....


----------



## Tabletop84 (3. August 2012)

Ich bin auch grad am Überlegen ob ich 'ne kleine Werkstatt mitnehmen soll oder nicht.


----------



## fishbone121 (3. August 2012)

nimm mit. Ist immer nützlich, war jeden Abend am schrauben  
Montageständer würd ich auch noch mitnehmen, wenn man Platz frei hat!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (3. August 2012)

Naja, Werkzeug ... ich glaub bei 10 Leuten wird da alles dabei sein. Gängige Ersatzteile und Verschleissteile hab ich dabei aber bei so Dingen wie Sattelstütze, Kurbel usw. hörts auf.

Bekleidung ist noch so ein Ding... wenns regnet... Ich könnt für jeden Tag eine neue Hose und neues Trikot und Handschuhe einpacken aber das ist zu viel.


----------



## pEju (3. August 2012)

fährt denn jetzt am samstag abend oder sonntag hin?


----------



## think (4. August 2012)

Bin ab morgen ebenfalls mit nem Kollegen anzutreffen.
Campen aber (da wir unsere Frauen dabei haben) am Genfer See und werden die Woche über 3-4x fahren gehen.

lg und vlt sieht man sich ja mal


----------



## Pyrosteiner (4. August 2012)

Wir sind alle gut angekommen.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. August 2012)

Aktuelle Fotos von heute aus PdS:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/46787

Wie man sieht lassen wir uns den Spass nicht nehmen....


----------



## *spacey* (6. August 2012)

outsch! wenn man in Les Gets schon so aussieht ists IM Wald ja noch viel schlimmer!


----------



## Ani (6. August 2012)

ich sag nur: wasserdichte socken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. August 2012)

IM Wald Super Morzine ist wohl nach dem Regen nicht wirklich fahrbar für Hobbyfahrer. Das war gestern schon mehr gerutscht als gefahren.

Aber die Vorhersage meint ab sofort nur noch Sonne. Passt also.


Bringen wasserdichte Socken etwas wenn die Siffe am Bein herunterläuft?


----------



## Stromberg (7. August 2012)

Sehr geil. Und in nem UK-Bikeheft lobten sie letztens noch das gute Wetter in PdS. Da musste ich etwas schmunzeln.


----------



## Kunstflieger (7. August 2012)

Ja die Wasserdichten Socken dichten auch nach oben. Ich hatte dieses Jahr auch zum ersten mal welche mit und bin begeistert. Du bist komplett nass und kalt aber hast warme und trockene Füße


----------



## fishbone121 (8. August 2012)

so jetzt hier mein video von unserm trip. viel spaß


----------



## Tobilas (8. August 2012)

Klasse Junge!
Tolles Video, ich freu mich schon auf Chatel, in 14 Tagen sind wir dort.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (8. August 2012)

sehr schönes video !
gibt die klasse strecke sehr gut wieder !
have a god time


----------



## WilliWildsau (8. August 2012)

@fishbone121
Ist doch gur, dass die Geschmäcker verschieden sind aber dein Video gefällt mir auf jeden Fall Besonders aus dem Grund, dass ich vor ein paar Stunden noch mit dem Flugzeug genau über PDS geflogen bin und konnte meinen Kindern bei bestem Wetter alles genau von oben erklären und es war ein traumhafter Blick bei dem genug Erinnerungen hochkamen Von ganz oben sind es noch beeindruckender aus
Allen noch viel Spaß in PDS in der aktuellen Saison
GRuß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Tobilas (8. August 2012)

....aber was man mal leider absolut sagen kann: französische Websites sind teilweise vor-sintflutlisch !! Der ganze Web-Auftritt is irgendwie in Frankreich etwa 1980 stehngeblieben... oder irre ich?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (8. August 2012)

Derzeit ist absolutes Traumwetter hier in PDS, die Strecken trocken und einfach nur geil hier. Heute Morgins war der Hammer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das_Playmobil (10. August 2012)

Auf der ersten Seite wurde gesagt, dass man auch spontan vorbeifahren könnte und ein Zimmer findet. 
Stimmt das? Ich hatte den Plan eventuell am 15. nach PDS zu fahren. Leider bahnt sich gerade eine richtig dicke Erkältung an (ja ich frage mich auch, wie das bei diesem Wetter geht), weswegen ich noch nichts fest buchen will.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (11. August 2012)

Zimmer gibts genug, einfach im Tourismusbüro fragen.

Wetter ist bombe, sonne, warm und staubtrockene Strecken. Leider gehts jetzt heim...


----------



## Otterauge (11. August 2012)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> IM Wald Super Morzine ist wohl nach dem Regen nicht wirklich fahrbar für Hobbyfahrer. Das war gestern schon mehr gerutscht als gefahren.
> 
> Aber die Vorhersage meint ab sofort nur noch Sonne. Passt also.
> 
> ...




da stehen manchmal oberhalb der Strecke Pferde,  sch.. und schiffen... bei dem Gestank helfen die Socken nur bedingt


----------



## Pyrosteiner (12. August 2012)

Otterauge schrieb:


> da stehen manchmal oberhalb der Strecke Pferde,  sch.. und schiffen... bei dem Gestank helfen die Socken nur bedingt



Am meisten gestunken hat es in Morgins. Da war auch alles voller Kuh******** auf der Wiese. Die Strecken waren aber erstklassig und machten voll Spass.

Leider ist der Spass nun wieder vorbei, eine Woche vergeht so schnell.

Von Euch Gravitypiloten war ja auch eine Gruppe unten hab ich gesehen...


----------



## wheaty (19. August 2012)

Hallo,
kann ich in champery auch mit euro zahlen ?


----------



## Tobilas (19. August 2012)

also eigentlich nicht. Das is  Schweiz, die wollen Franken. Ich hab's noch nicht probiert, aber du solltest besser wechseln. Der Euro is ja nix wert im Moment :-( und Schweiz is pornös-teuer !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wheaty (20. August 2012)

wäre es dann besser auf die französische Seite zu gehen? In welchem Ort gibt es dort gute Downhills bzw. welche mit flow?


----------



## Horrorhecker (20. August 2012)

wheaty schrieb:


> wäre es dann besser auf die französische Seite zu gehen? In welchem Ort gibt es dort gute Downhills bzw. welche mit flow?



Ich würde Morzine empfehlen. Schöne Stadt und wirklich Zentral in PDS gelegen. Und schöne wurzelige steile Strecken direkt vor Ort.

Wann willst du denn kommen bin bis zum 24.8 da und kann dir auch vor Ort die Trails zeigen.


----------



## wheaty (20. August 2012)

Horrorhecker schrieb:


> Wann willst du denn kommen bin bis zum 24.8 da und kann dir auch vor Ort die Trails zeigen.



Verdammt ich fahre am 25.8   Aber danke für die Auskunft.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (20. August 2012)

Schweiz ist sehr teuer weil der Euro nix wert ist... Schinkenbaguette 12 Euro!

Zahlen kann man in Euro schon aber man bekommt idR. schweizer Franken raus.


----------



## *spacey* (20. August 2012)

Morzine ist halt sehr Zentral. Man kann von da problemlos alle wichtigen Strecken erreichen. Und teuer ist es dort auch nicht, fand die Preise im Supermarkt sehr human!


----------



## wheaty (20. August 2012)

Super. Dann gehe ich nach Morzine ;-) in den Videos sehen die Strecken auch sehr spaßig aus.


----------



## Bretone (20. August 2012)

Liebe PdS-Fans,

wir wollen mit ein paar Kumpels spontan zum Biken in die Berge. Lohnt die Region PdS auch für Tourenbiker, die ohne Protektoren und Fullface Helm unterwegs sind? Wir fahren alle schon mehrere Jahre und sind auf Bikes mit 120 bis 150mm Federweg unterwegs. Wir suchen eher flowige Trails bis max. S3 als verblockte oder sprungorientierte Downhill- oder Freeridestrecken.

Kommen wir da in PdS auf unsere Kosten und wenn ja, habt ihr Empfehlungen für einen bestimmten Ort?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. August 2012)

Such im Thread nach "pdf". Da bindest du die trailkarte auf der auch Touren eingezeichnet sind.


----------



## Bretone (22. August 2012)

OK, Vielen Dank. Genug Strecken für den Tourenbiker scheint es also zu geben. Wir werden uns wohl für die französische Seite - Les Gets, Montrion, Morzine oder Chalet - entscheiden. Habt ihr hier vielleicht einen Tipp, welcher Ort auch neben dem Biken was zu bieten hat, falls mal der ein oder andere eine Bikepause braucht?


----------



## Forstking (22. August 2012)

Bretone schrieb:


> OK, Vielen Dank. Genug Strecken für den Tourenbiker scheint es also zu geben. Wir werden uns wohl für die französische Seite - Les Gets, Montrion, Morzine oder Chalet - entscheiden. Habt ihr hier vielleicht einen Tipp, welcher Ort auch neben dem Biken was zu bieten hat, falls mal der ein oder andere eine Bikepause braucht?



ich glaube in morzine ist am meisten los. gibt einige kneipen, gute restaurants, dorf disco und einige geschäfte, eishalle, schwimmbad usw...
von morzine aus ist man auch schnell bis les get oder chatel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Swagger (23. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen 
Bräuchte mal eben kurz hilfe...
und zwar : Was ist eurer meinung nach der angenehmste weg von Morgins zurück nach morzine...!?Bisher bin immer von morgins nach chatel, was aber mit ca 15min teerstrasse uphill verbunden ist und von da aus weiter mit dem bus nach Pre La Coux(bikepark chatel)...dann einfach den normalen weg was jeder kennt zurück nach morzine...
bigt es einen weg von morgins wieder hoch nach les crosets ohne uphill?
mfg


----------



## Pilatus (23. August 2012)

ich bin dieses Jahr auch wie du zurück. dann hab ich mich erinnert wie wir vor 5 Jahren von Morgins oben nach les Crosets runter sind und von da wieder hoch und entweder schotter oder mit laufen am grünen See entlang nach les lindarets, Avoriaz und runter


----------



## Swagger (23. August 2012)

seit ihr von morgins oben rüber nach  champousinn und von da aus wahrscheinlich dann wieder nach les crosets?weill von oben in morgins direkt nach les crosets wär glaub ich enorm uphill...von les crosets oben dann wieder nach lindarets ist mir mitlerweile der schotter lieber das am see antlang zieht sich so sehr  und von morgins die teerstrasse und weiter mitm bus nach pre la coux zieht sich auch enorm..will da endlich mal nen besseren weg finden


----------



## Pilatus (23. August 2012)

genau. das war so ein abenteuerlicher lift in champoussin


----------



## Swagger (23. August 2012)

kannst du dich noch bissl dran erinnern wie der weg von morgins nach champoussin war und von da aus weiter nach les crosets?(viel uphill??)


----------



## Pilatus (23. August 2012)

ich meine es ging alles bergrunter.
bin mir aber nicht sicher. vielleicht auf jemanden warten, der es sicher weiß


----------



## Swagger (23. August 2012)

jau glaub auch wirds beste sein ich wart einfach auf jmd wenn in morgins fertig bin mit fahren ...ab montag bin ich noachmal für 6 tage unten


----------



## Rad-ab (23. August 2012)

Swagger schrieb:


> jau glaub auch wirds beste sein ich wart einfach auf jmd wenn in morgins fertig bin mit fahren ...ab montag bin ich noachmal für 6 tage unten


Vom Champoussin Bergstation richtung les crosets ist definitiv ne rampe die man hoch muss ...höchstens 10min schieben würd ich sagen.
von morgins nach champoussin war ich glaub zwischendrin die schotterstrasse flach bis bissel ansteigend ...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (24. August 2012)

Swagger schrieb:


> kannst du dich noch bissl dran erinnern wie der weg von morgins nach champoussin war und von da aus weiter nach les crosets?(viel uphill??)



Ich bin erst vor ein paar Tagen diesen Weg gefahren... also alles gefahren geht nicht - zumindest nicht mit einem Downhiller und normaler Kondition.

Wir haben diese Route jedenfalls bevorzugt. Bei der genannten Route über Chatel muss man das Bike erst mal 2 Kilometer lang bergauf auf der Teerstrasse schieben. Beim Weg über Champoussin gibt es auch Schiebepassagen - aber dazu wenigstens am Trail mit herrlichster Aussicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rad-ab (24. August 2012)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Ich bin erst vor ein paar Tagen diesen Weg gefahren... also alles gefahren geht nicht - zumindest nicht mit einem Downhiller und normaler Kondition.
> 
> Wir haben diese Route jedenfalls bevorzugt. Bei der genannten Route über Chatel muss man das Bike erst mal 2 Kilometer lang bergauf auf der Teerstrasse schieben. Beim Weg über Champoussin gibt es auch Schiebepassagen - aber dazu wenigstens am Trail mit herrlichster Aussicht.


Ja, oben auf dem Grat oben am Champoussin Lift hat man schon eine grandiose Aussicht 
Der Trail ist definitiv ne Empfehlung wert.


----------



## Kunstflieger (24. August 2012)

Korrigiert mich Bitte wenn ihr mehr wisst aber meine letzte info ist das der Lift von Champoussin am Sonntag schließt.


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. August 2012)

Steht auch auf der Karte.


----------



## Swagger (24. August 2012)

Sauber Männer danke für die info..hab auch gerade nochmal nachgeschaut der lift hatt tatsächlich schon zu.. naja dann fahr ich wohl wie gewohnt rüber nach chatel und weiter eben mitm bus nach pre la joux. euch noch ne gute saison gruß
http://www.avorinet.com/events/news/champoussin-chairlift-to-close-on-sunday.html


----------



## Pyrosteiner (25. August 2012)

Nein, jetzt müsste der Lift noch geöffnet sein... soweit ich weis schließen die ersten Lifte in PDS am 26.8. 

Irgendwo ein paar Seiten weiter vorne habe ich eine Tabelle mit den Zeiten gepostet.


----------



## Pure_Power (11. September 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (11. September 2012)

Cooles Video, aber krass viele Abflüge 

Welche Strecke ist das bei 5:20min ? Das ist doch nicht der Rock Garden oder ?


----------



## SebDuderino (28. September 2012)

Unser erster Edit aus PDS, dachte ich poste ihn hier spaßeshalber auch noch mal:


----------



## mlb (28. September 2012)

Der letzte Sturz sieht heftig aus


----------



## soso79 (26. Oktober 2012)

unser pds 2012 

sehen uns 2013 !



<iframe src="http://videos.mtb-news.de/embed/player/24460" width="512" height="384" frameborder="0" webkitAllowFullScreen mozallowfullscreen allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/24460" target="_blank">einmal Portes zum mitnehmen... - PDS 2012</a> von <a href="http://videos.mtb-news.de/user/view/166704" target="_blank">soso79</a> - mehr <a href="http://videos.mtb-news.de/" target="_blank">Mountainbike-Videos</a></p>


----------



## 2strange (7. November 2012)

so wies aussieht hatten dieses Jahr alle Spaß in pds  wir waren in Champery und wollen nächstes Jahr eher in Richtung Morzine oder les gets. Schickt doch mal bitte nen paar links mit Unterkünften für 7 bis 10 Personen. Hab schon viel gefunden aber mit Sicherheit auch vieles noch nicht. Danke schonmal und schönes Saisonende falls es sowas überhaupt gibt


----------



## rigger (14. Januar 2013)

PDS 2013

Ich war mal so Frei ein neues Thema aufzumachen...


----------

